# "Du kommst hier net rein"



## Marpesia (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community !

Ich weiss leider nicht wie es sich auf anderen Servern verhält aber auf Dethecus hat sich der böse Geist der "DPS-Gearscore"-Seuche breit gemacht.
Bedeutet im Klartext folgendes:

Handelschannel: "_Suchen noch Leute für PDK, mindestens 8k DPS, Gearscore 538483....+, nur mit Clear-Erfolg, Gearcheck Dala Mitte, winkt mich an_"

Bissel übertrieben aber eigentlich nicht wirklich viel ^^

Es ist bei uns wirklich so, dass man eigentlich schon von den Werten her T10 tragen muss bevor man überhaupt in ne T9-Ini mitgenommen wird.
Ist das echt denen ihr ernst ?

Ich hab jetzt 6 Monate WoW-Pause gemacht und spiele seit einigen Wochen wieder. Da ich durch Zeitmangel nicht mehr in große Gilden mit festen Terminen möchte bin ich auf Random-Raids angewiesen. Ich hab jetzt schon mein bestes getan um das Equip zu haben, dass der Blizzard-Schlachtzugsbrowser mich überall zulässt, also auch PDOK25, ICC25, usw ... ! Ich spiele meine Klasse seit fast 3 Jahren und glaube doch gut zu wissen was ich tue. Hab VZ & Juwe als Beruf, potten ist selbstverständlich, so das mein Char eigentlich top ausgerüstet ist um in allen derzeitigen Instanzen gut mit zuhalten.
Aber nimmt Dich jemand mit ? NEIN !!! Weil a) Du vielleicht noch ein Schmuckstück mit itemlvl200 trägst weil Du leider bisher noch kein anderes bekommen hast, oder NEIN weil Du noch keinen Clearerfolg hast, ein paar Tage nach erscheinen des Patches oO naja, wie soll man den auch kriegen wenn einen niemand mit nimmt -.-

Natürlich müssen sich Raidleiter vergewissern wen sie mitnehmen. Es ist klar, dass sie nicht wissen ob ich gut spiele da sie mich nicht kennen, nicht wissen ob ich meine Klasse beherrsche, mich bewegen kann wenn man irgendwo raus laufen soll, etc, pp ... und da sind das Equip und Erfolge eben Dinge an die man sich halten kann.
*Aber es wird leider immer schlimmer -.-*
Bei uns auf dem Server ist es kaum noch möglich mit ausreichendem Equip random in neue Instanzen (aktuell ICC) mitgenommen zu werden weil die Ansprüche einfach zu otopisch sind.

Es ist mir klar, dass man, überspitzt gesagt, fehlenden Skill in einigen Fällen weg DPS'n kann *g* 
Aber das 6k DPS nicht mehr reichen um irgendwo mit hin genommen zu werden oder das Leute auch nicht mehr drauf achten ob Du verzaubert, gesockelt, etc ... bist sobald sie auch nur ein Item an Dir entdecken was nicht ihrem Wunsch-itemlvl entspricht ... ich versteh es nicht ! 

Nein, das soll eigentlich nicht wirklich mimimi hier sein denn ich komm auch damit klar wenn ich in ein paar Wochen nicht in Full T10 rumlaufe ^^ Aber ich würde die Instanz einfach gerne mal sehen & appelliere an alle Raidleiter von Random-Raids, dass sie mal auf dem Teppich bleiben was ihre Wunschvorstellungen angeht, denn gearscore sagt am Ende auch nicht mehr aus als das Leute sich in Heros ihr Equip zusammen gefarmt haben !

Wird es bei euch auf den Servern auch immer schlimmer, was das angeht oder hält es sich noch in Grenzen ?

LG

Marpesia


----------



## Hautbaer (28. Dezember 2009)

Bist nicht allein... 
gibt solche und solche Spieler aber leider mehr solche^^

Lass dir den Spaß nicht verderben.


----------



## Wattie (28. Dezember 2009)

Da hast du noch Glück, bei uns kommt keiner mit, der nicht T11 trägt.


----------



## Aleonia (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ich denke das verhält sich auf vielen (vllt. auch den meisten Servern) genauso. 
Ich hab z.B. habe einen Stammraid, bei uns ist die Frage zum Glück nicht gegeben das man so und so einen Gearscore hat, Proberaid steht bei uns an. Anfangs wird nur gefragt ob man die Instanz schon kennt, was man schon alles kennt, der Fraktionsruf wird überprüft (wegen Verzauberungen usw.) und ob man eben gute Sockel gewählt hat und richtig Verzaubert ist, jedoch das meiste wird mittels Proberaid anerkannt, kann er laufen, macht er keine gravierenden Fehler und etc. pp., bei Randomraids versuchen die Raidleiter sich die Creme dela Creme zu suchen die auf dem Server ohne Stammraids zu bekommen ist und ja es wird schlimmer... leider.. So wird den Spielern die nicht 24/7 spielen können jegilcher Spielspass geraubt der auch nur möglich ist, jedoch muss man sich heut zutage damit abfinden den ändern wird sich das vorerst nicht.

Gruß
Aleonia


----------



## Duselette (28. Dezember 2009)

ja, auch bei uns ist das so. ich mach mir dann den spass und schau mir die Leute an, die das fordern, und voilá: ihr equip ist schlecht, falsch gesockelt, nicht verzaubert und ihre erfolge sind nicht dem anspruch genügend... 

insofern mein tip: such dir nen stamm, oder geh mit gilde und pfeif auf solche checker.


----------



## Vertil (28. Dezember 2009)

zu dem problem clearerfahrung kann ich nur sagen:
wo ist das problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich sag einfach immer: "hab ich mit meinen anderen chars alles schon durch"
und schon bin ich drinn^^ funktioniert fast immer

natürlich informier ich mich über die taktik der einzelnen bosse


----------



## gr-storm (28. Dezember 2009)

Stimme Dir da vollkommen zu.

Die Leute werden nach dem Equip beurteilt. (Eine andere Möglichkeit hat man als Raidlead zunächst nicht, weil wenn man einen Raid zusammenstellt, will man natürlich auch etwas erreichen - im besten Fall das komplette clearen der Instanz).

Aber das Equip sagt noch nichts darüber aus, wie jemand seine Klasse beherrscht. (Letztens erlebt - 25er Ony - im Suchen-Channel "LFM Ony 25er Equipcheck in Dalaran Mitte" - Was war das Ende vom Lied? Nach dem ersten Wipe leavten die ersten PROGAMER (oder die die sich dafür halten oder zu schad waren). Wieder "Suche" nach Leuten - und noch ein Wipe - Wieder Leaves. So ging das Spiel bis irgendwann Ony doch gelegt wurde.

Die Progamer werden jetzt sagen: "Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade" "Oder das ist die Repkosten nicht mehr wert".

Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht (Ich war von Anfang an dabei). Klar nervt das rumstehen, aber es ist ein Spiel. Und es kann ja mal passieren, daß jemand aus versehen eine Mopgruppe, welche man stehen gelassen hat, pullt und ein Wipe verursacht. NA UND?

Viel mehr nerven mich Leute die solche Ansprüche stellen, aber ihre Klasse oder z. B. Movement nicht beherrschen.

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn.

Such Dir lieber wieder eine Gilde und mach solche Raids mit denen. Erstens macht es mehr Spaß und zweitens musst Du ja nicht an jedem Raid teilnehmen, wenn es Deine Zeit nicht zulässt. Ist zwar traurig aber ist so. 

Wenn man berufstätig ist, bei teilweise heute langen Arbeitszeiten, ist das Raiden einfach nicht so drin. Entweder man findet sich damit ab, oder man sucht sich halt was anderes.

Gruß und Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## pcpanta1 (28. Dezember 2009)

auf welchem server spielst du denn?


----------



## Nivâ (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele auch auf Dethecus, aber auf Ally-Seite. Ich kann deine Lage sehrgut verstehen und auf der Ally-Seite ist es auch sehr schlimm. Ich glaube es fing bei der Ally damit an, dass die meisten Raidgilden getranst oder Fraktionswechsel gemacht haben. Aber ich bleibe obtimistisch und hoffe auf das Beste.

MfG Nivâ Xceed Dethecus


----------



## Taiklos (28. Dezember 2009)

es is zwar schei**, aber mach dir doch einfach ma nen spaß draus.. bei manchen klappts sogar.. 
hatte auchma das jemand nach dds für icc10 gesucht hat, gearscore mind. 4,8k (is nich die höchste anforderung aber ok^^), zum Glück hatte ich mit meinem Pala grad nen Gearscore von 4839 oder sowas, leider war das im healgear.. dacht ich mir versuch ichs ma..^^ bin zum gearcheck gegangen mit healgear (aber als dd gemeldet) und wurde auch invitet als dd dann..^^ als die dann in der ini gemerkt ham das ich gar kein ddgear anhab wurd ich gekickt..^^ aber immerhin bin ich soweit gekommn..^^ da sieht man auch das die Leute größtenteils volldeppen sind und gearscore 0 aussagend ist 

MfG Taiklos


----------



## pcpanta1 (28. Dezember 2009)

also bei mir auf azshara ist das auch so das viele pdkgruppen einfach nur schnell durchwollen und darum nur Leute mit 232 itemdurchschnittlevel wollen. 
Für alle die es nicht wissen 232items bekommt man in pdk10er.

Aber es gibt auch andere Gruppen die es nicht fordern.
Die gucken sich dann zwar dein gear an aber lehnen dich nicht ab nur weil ein Teil mal NICHT 232 ist.
Aber leider gibt es mehr Leute die NUR Leute mit gutem Gear wollen als Leute die verständnis zeigen das du vllt noch kein clear hast oder das man ein Item nicht ganz stimmt.


----------



## Darussios (28. Dezember 2009)

Auf Mug'thol ist die Gearscore-Seuche zum Glück noch nicht angekommen, aber die Probleme gabs ja schon allgemein vor Gearscore, indem für Naxx10er 6K DPS mindestens verlangt wurde.

Ich hab mich u.a. wegen all den Geschichten aus dem PvE-Tagesgeschäft größtenteils zurückgezogen.
Doch vor meinem Rückzug hab ich es als Raidlead so gehandhabt, dass ich jeden mitgenommen habe, der für die Raidini die Mindestansprüche erfüllte.
Leute die mir damals mit Sachen alá "Sag mal spinnst du? Du willst mit jemandem Naxx gehen, der kein Full T8,75 hat?" gekommen sind, hab ich sofort gekickt.


----------



## doodlez_himself (28. Dezember 2009)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Es ist bei uns wirklich so, dass man eigentlich schon von den Werten her T10 tragen muss bevor man überhaupt in ne T9-Ini mitgenommen wird.



besser kann mans wirklich net sagen


----------



## TheGui (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie oft noch?

Der RL kann dir nicht in den Kopf sehen... der einzige Anhaltspunkt über deine "mögliche" Leistung sind nunmal Equip/Erfolge!


----------



## muerr (28. Dezember 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich hab mich u.a. wegen all den Geschichten aus dem PvE-Tagesgeschäft größtenteils zurückgezogen.



Das beste was man machen kann !


----------



## Kurator (28. Dezember 2009)

Einfache Lösung des Problemes: "Mach selber deinen Schlachtzug auf." Jemanden den du evtl. kennst, welcher schon Erfahrung hat, kann dann die Erklärungen übernehmen. Problem gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiss jedoch genau, was du meinst.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (28. Dezember 2009)

jo spiele auch aufm server kann ich auch nur bestäigen ich werd pdk 255er nicht mit genommen weil ich 1 oder 2 200er items habe und du spielst bestimmt horde


----------



## Blablubs (28. Dezember 2009)

Allein schon wegen deiner Skillung würde ich dich nicht mitnehmen. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit euren ganzen "Ich mach damit auch genug Schaden!!111!"-Sprüchen. Klar, kann man als Affliction Warlock auch guten Damage Output bringen, trotzdem nicht vergleichbar mit dem Output eines Destros.


----------



## saat4ever (28. Dezember 2009)

Da du nicht in ne Gilde willst wird dir das wohl nicht erspart bleiben... Wenn ich so nen Randomraid leiten würde, würde ich zu erst auch die Leute nehmen die schon Erfahrung in der Ini haben und natürlich Bestmögliches Equip besitzen. Der Raidleiter weiß davor einfach nicht wie gut jmd ist deswegen muss man die Leute eben über Erfolge/Equip aussortieren.

Such dir ne Gilde oder komm damit klar...


----------



## Tamesyra (28. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wie oft noch?
> 
> Der RL kann dir nicht in den Kopf sehen... der einzige Anhaltspunkt über deine "mögliche" Leistung sind nunmal Equip/Erfolge!




Ja wie oft noch? Mag sein das es der erste Anhaltspunkt ist, aber wie bitte Equip sammeln und Erfolge machen wenn man gar nicht erst mitgenommen wird?????

Sorry aber frage mich manchmal echt ob alle mit full T Klamotten und allen Erfolgen ins Game gekommen sind oder ob ihr auch mal ganz unten angefangen habt!!!


----------



## saat4ever (28. Dezember 2009)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Allein schon wegen deiner Skillung würde ich dich nicht mitnehmen. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit euren ganzen "Ich mach damit auch genug Schaden!!111!"-Sprüchen. Klar, kann man als Affliction Warlock auch guten Damage Output bringen,* trotzdem nicht vergleichbar mit dem Output eines Destros*.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... naja weisst schon wie es weiter geht,

Hast wohl seit 3.3 keinen Warlock mehr gespielt.


----------



## vrena (28. Dezember 2009)

ich wurde gestern angeflüstert für... weiss ich gar nicht, hab mich für icc, pdok, pdk angemeldet... "bist du holy oder diszi?" "holy" "wie hoch ist dein gearscore?" "äh, was ist gearscore?" ... das war´s... 

was ist das? ein neues gear-meter-addon. ich hätt ja gern geschrieben, was ich so drauf hab, 2.7k zm, 232-251er sachen... aber gearscore?!


----------



## KellerK1nd (28. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> auf welchem server spielst du denn?



*hust*



> Ich weiss leider nicht wie es sich auf anderen Servern verhält aber auf Dethecus hat sich der böse Geist der "DPS-Gearscore"-Seuche breit gemacht.



Such mal!


----------



## J_0_T (28. Dezember 2009)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Allein schon wegen deiner Skillung würde ich dich nicht mitnehmen. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit euren ganzen "Ich mach damit auch genug Schaden!!111!"-Sprüchen. Klar, kann man als Affliction Warlock auch guten Damage Output bringen, trotzdem nicht vergleichbar mit dem Output eines Destros.



Jeder spielt so wie er es will... das betrifft auch die skillung. Leute die andere ausschließen weil sie eben ne andere skillung bevorzugen und mit ihr sogar spielen können sind in meinen augen ignoranten die nur sich sehen und ihr eigenes bild einer welt die gar net existent is... 

Mir würden auch vlt gründe einfallen dich net mitzunehmen Blablubs... also immer dran denken wie man in den wald hinein ruft so schallt es auch wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iomega1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Das ist generell ganz normal.
Wahrscheinlich sogar auf allen Servern.

Und genau die Leute sind dann diejenigen die sich beschweren das das Game zu leicht ist oder das man nur schwer eine Gruppe findet, anstelle mal 1 Neuling mit in einen solchen Raid zu nehmen.

Aber egal früher oder später kommst man da auch mal rein, und sei es eben mit Leidensgenossen denen es auch nicht anderes geht.
Der Rest darf sich dann gerne weiter langweilen und über den "Freeloot" freuen den keiner mehr braucht.

Jeder Mensch ist nunmal ein Bequemheitstier und warum soll ich denn so freundlich sein jemanden da etwas zu lernen?
Da such ich doch lieber 1h länger eine Gruppe und rushe dann durch.
Kommt unterm Strich zeitmäßig aufs gleiche raus aber das bedenkt niemand.
Ist bei denen dann meistens wohl nicht drin, die sehen nur die Zeit im Raid die benötigt wird und vergessen die Wartezeit zuvor.


----------



## Scharyth (28. Dezember 2009)

Als erstesmal, bitte ich um die Erklärung des Begriffs "Gearscore". Kenne das Wort nicht, da es bei mir auf dem Server bisher noch nicht aufgetaucht ist.

Dann mal zum Thema:
Natürlich gibts nicht wirklich etwas anderes auser Equip/Erfolge, woran man sehen kann, ob jemand bereit für die Instanz ist. Ich meine, wenn man halt schon PdK 10er durchhat, kann man sich ja denken das der/die jenige/r die Taktik in etwa kennen muss für PdK 25er. Und wenn man dann druchschnittlich Itemlvl 232 hat,wird man ja mitgenommen. Was daran halt wirklich blöd ist, ist die Tatsache, dass man nicht 100%ig weiß ob die DPS-Zahl stimmt, die genannt wurde, oder ob der/die jenige/r das nötige Movement drauf hat.


----------



## J_0_T (28. Dezember 2009)

Scharyth schrieb:


> Als erstesmal, bitte ich um die Erklärung des Begriffs "Gearscore". Kenne das Wort nicht, da es bei mir auf dem Server bisher noch nicht aufgetaucht ist.
> 
> Dann mal zum Thema:
> Natürlich gibts nicht wirklich etwas anderes auser Equip/Erfolge, woran man sehen kann, ob jemand bereit für die Instanz ist. Ich meine, wenn man halt schon PdK 10er durchhat, kann man sich ja denken das der/die jenige/r die Taktik in etwa kennen muss für PdK 25er. Und wenn man dann druchschnittlich Itemlvl 232 hat,wird man ja mitgenommen. Was daran halt wirklich blöd ist, ist die Tatsache, dass man nicht 100%ig weiß ob die DPS-Zahl stimmt, die genannt wurde, oder ob der/die jenige/r das nötige Movement drauf hat.




Gearscore... sollte die komplett wertung, was auch immer, deines aktuellen gear sein. Also das was du atm trägst.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (28. Dezember 2009)

vrena schrieb:


> ich wurde gestern angeflüstert für... weiss ich gar nicht, hab mich für icc, pdok, pdk angemeldet... "bist du holy oder diszi?" "holy" "wie hoch ist dein gearscore?" "äh, was ist gearscore?" ... das war´s...
> 
> was ist das? ein neues gear-meter-addon. ich hätt ja gern geschrieben, was ich so drauf hab, 2.7k zm, 232-251er sachen... aber gearscore?!


ich frag mich den ganzen thread schon was dieses gearscore ist,aber da ich eher selten raide muss ich das auch nicht unbedingt wissen ^^


----------



## Elyt (28. Dezember 2009)

Hm also erstmal auf Frostmourne - ally seite isses genau so schlimm.....da kommt man unter 7k(!) dps net mal in einen archa 10er raid rein...

Dann noch ein weiterer gedankeninput für euch: Irgendwie schreibt jeder, dasses scheisse is, dass nur auf dps und gearscore geschaut wird usw... aber es ist ja die mehrheit, die das "DPS-roxxoring" betreibt! Also entweder heucheln hier alle und sind ingame alles solche eq-checker, oder es hat nur nette leute auf buffed (ironie suchen pls)


----------



## teufelchen582 (28. Dezember 2009)

Auf Malfurion genau das selbe spiel.

Equip und erfahrung sind vorraussetzungen.

Hallo woher soll ich bitte die erfahrung nehmen?von Bildern aus der Zeitung?

Ich bin bis auf ein oder zwei Teile voll item 232 und 245.

Meine Dps im 10er liegt bei etwas über 4,5k und im 25iger sogar fast bei 6k.

Und trotzdem sagt mir jmd. der grad mal item 200 bis 232 hat ich wäre nicht geeignet für icc10.

Mit Pdk wars das gleiche,aber seid icc da is schaut da mittlerweile keiner mehr was wer für item hat welche steine und vz drauf sind.

Und mal ehrlich,was sagt die DPS schon aus?

Ich kann im recount bei Dps an 3 stelle stehen und wenn ich auf schaden gehe steh ich nicht mehr an 3. sondern dann darunter oder darüber.

Also is DPS nicht gleich schaden.

Am besten man macht mal nen Kara-Raid auf und postet genauso nen müll wie all die anderen.


Und meiner meinung nach,fahren die meisten leider diese schiene,weil se schnell da durch wollen und am besten ohne wipe.

Toll was für nen Fun...Raidrun extrem


----------



## Malt (28. Dezember 2009)

Gearscore-Addon

es erklärt sich selbst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vrena (28. Dezember 2009)

Elyt schrieb:


> Hm also erstmal auf Frostmourne - ally seite isses genau so schlimm.....da kommt man unter 7k(!) dps net mal in einen archa 10er raid rein...
> 
> Dann noch ein weiterer gedankeninput für euch: Irgendwie schreibt jeder, dasses scheisse is, dass nur auf dps und gearscore geschaut wird usw... aber es ist ja die mehrheit, die das "DPS-roxxoring" betreibt! Also entweder heucheln hier alle und sind ingame alles solche eq-checker, oder es hat nur nette leute auf buffed (ironie suchen pls)



ich geh mit low-equipten leuten in inis oder raids. okay, icc oder pdk muss es nicht sein. aber uldu mal 10 bosse zu legen in einer woche für meine gilde, das ist geil! nettes, feuchtfröhliches ts, keiner ist nach 5 wipes off, das hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und für mein equip muss ich leider icc gehen...


----------



## Amonarth (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn's euch so stört und ihr nicht mitgenommen werdet bei Random-Raids, dann macht eben eure eigenen Raids auf -.-
Wie kommt ihr überhaupt dazu, Leute an den Pranger zu stellen, die für sich selber beschlossen haben, etwas bewegen zu wollen, und dann einen Raid aufbauen?
Jeder Raidleiter hat das gute Recht, Anforderungen zu stellen, wie er lustig ist. Ob die Leute dann mitgehen, das ist der entscheidende Punkt für seinen Erfolg und eine andere Frage.


----------



## vrena (28. Dezember 2009)

Amonarth schrieb:


> Wenn's euch so stört und ihr nicht mitgenommen werdet bei Random-Raids, dann macht eben eure eigenen Raids auf -.-
> Wie kommt ihr überhaupt dazu, Leute an den Pranger zu stellen, die für sich selber beschlossen haben, etwas bewegen zu wollen, und dann einen Raid aufbauen?
> Jeder Raidleiter hat das gute Recht, Anforderungen zu stellen, wie er lustig ist. Ob die Leute dann mitgehen, das ist der entscheidende Punkt für seinen Erfolg und eine andere Frage.



hmm, weil ich ein guter heiler bin? und rdm bin ich immer mit. nur seit gestern kam gearscore auf... das ist mir neu! ich wär da glaub ich nicht schlecht... 

und wie komst du darauf, dass ich leute an den pranger stellen wollen würde?! ich hab auch diverse raids aufgestellt, sogar 25er und es lief alles glatt. weil ich die leute kannte bzw. sie mal im armory gesehen habe. aber dieses gearscore... hallo? das ist ja wie die alte frage "wieviel hps machst du?" darauf antworte ich bei dem nur "wenn du so tankst, wie du fragst, dann mit 10k"


----------



## PiaMarie (28. Dezember 2009)

Omg Dps Schanzvergleich, dann ohne Erfolge in z.b Ulduar kommste net Ulduar (hehe,wie soll mann den erfolg bekommen,wenn man net darein kommt omfg) und nun etwas anderes (Gearscore)....Mir wird da schlecht. Das sind meisst die,die von tuten und blasen keine ahnung haben bzw schlechteres Gear haben. . .ich geh nun kotzen.........











Fehler in der Rechtschreibung dürft ihr behalten.......regt mih zu sehr das neue Gearscore dingsbumms da zu sehr ufff (tot umfall)


----------



## DirtyLick (28. Dezember 2009)

Hier weint jetzt nicht wirklich jemand über Gearcheck, oder? 

Es ist doch, nicht erst seid 3.3, extremst einfach geworden sich seinen Ansprüchen (Welchen Raid will ich mit?) auszurüsten.
Wenn heute jemend raiden will, und noch nicht mal Ansatzweise den Vorstellungen entspricht den die Raidleiter an das Equip stellen... Ja dann lösch deinen Account.
Es ist seit 3.3 mit minimalem Aufwand möglich sich in 3 Tagen komplett T9 + Trinkets zu equipen um jeden Check zu überstehen. Ich kann die Raidleiter verstehen die Gearscore 4500+ sehen wollen wenn Pdk oder Icc ansteht. Wenn jemand raiden will und sich dafür zu schade ist vorher mal ein wenig zu arbeiten... Tja Pech gehabt. Da hilft Skill nur wenn man Dich kennt. 
Leute in was für Traumwelten lebt ihr? Proberaid und so nen Scheiss? Das ging vielleicht zu Vanilla Zeiten aber heute nicht mehr.

P.S. Ich spiel seit Release, und weiss wie schwer es sein kann in einen Raid zu kommen. In den guten(?) alten Zeiten einen Platz unter anderen 39 für MC oder BWL zu bekommen war hart. 

Also hört das jammern auf, kneift die Arschbacken zusammen und farmt euch vernünftiges Equip. Gleichzeitig solltet ihr sogar was über die Klasse lernen die ihr grad spielt. Verdammt ich wünschte die würden die Gebühren hochsetzen damit die ganzen Ex Diabloduper verschwinden


----------



## vrena (28. Dezember 2009)

lol ich war alle raids.. von anfang an. und jetzt werd ich nach gearcheck gefragt... weil es ein tolles addon ist?! keine ahnung... leider gehe ich momentan zu zeiten on, die nicht zu meinen gildies/freunden passen. aber DIESE frage ist mir echt neu! gearscore...


----------



## Vitany2910 (28. Dezember 2009)

ich habs aufgegeben, mich auf random-suche zu melden... kürzlich wurde auf maly eine rnd-grp zusammengeschustert für pdk... ich dachte mir so: hey, hab eh gerade  langeweile, ich kenns noch nicht, ich meld mich mal, vielleicht gibts da was, was meine rüssi verbessert (gestehe, ich hab noch einiges von tausendwinter an^^)...  und oh wunder, ich wurde sogar eingeladen. ts angemacht, zum  portstein hin und auf die restlichen gewartet... als auf einmal im ts zu hören war: hmmm, wir haben schon den priest gekickt, wegen seinem sch*** equip, dann müsste der jäger eigentlich auch raus...
alles klar, denk ich mir, nachdem ich schon ordentlich gebufft war... ihr könnt mich mal kreuzweise... hab noch nen kommentar gepostet und hab selber geleaved...  
laut so einer seite wäre ich mit meinem equip sogar für pdk geeignet gewesen...

manchmal habe ich wirklich den eindruck, diese ganzen "pros" sind mit 18 schon auf die welt gekommen, inklusive führerschein und gesellenbrief... undenkbar, auch mal jemanden mitzunehmen, der sich einfach nur verbessern möchte... 
tja, da sag ich nur, pech für mich, ich geh weiter auf gildensuche... irgendwann findet sich da schon was, dass ich nimmer auf rnd angewiesen bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomagia (28. Dezember 2009)

Wieviele Mimimimi-Threads dieser Art soll es denn noch geben?Das ganze Forum ist doch schon voll davon.

Klar,ich bin völlig eurer Ansicht,gearscore ist totaler müll und man muss in Naxx nicht drölftausend dps machen,aber an dem gearcheck wird sich nichts ändern und auch nicht an der Tatsache,das man zu 232er Trinkets gezwungen wird obwohl die meisten Ulduarteile doch besser sind als die in PdK10.
Viel sinnvoller ist es doch,selber nen Raid aufzumachen,der sich von den anderen abhebt,mit Leuten die ähnliche Probleme haben wie du,und wer weiß:vielleicht wird sogar ein Stamm drauß.Fakt ist allerdings,das dieser Thread nicht bewirken wird,das morgen kein Equipcheck mehr stattfindet und keine utopischen Dps mehr für Bosse ohne Enrage verlangt werden.Fakt ist auch,das daran auch 100 weitere Threads nichts ändern werden.

Btw:Ich hab noch nie nen Equipcheck gemacht und trotzdem wurden alle Raids die ich aufgemacht habe,1st try gelegt.Und,je nach raid,nehme ich auch nach z.B ony gerne grün/blau equipte mit.Gibt ja genug andere die Schaden machen.


----------



## Gromer (28. Dezember 2009)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community !
> 
> Ich weiss leider nicht wie es sich auf anderen Servern verhält aber auf Dethecus hat sich der böse Geist der "DPS-Gearscore"-Seuche breit gemacht.
> Bedeutet im Klartext folgendes:
> ...







PDK 8 k DPS ? Hust ja ne ist realistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein ist machbar klar aber leute die soviel DPS raushauen laufen wen nur aus langeweile in PDK rein oder marken zufarmen sonst siehst du die eigendlich nur noch ICC 10 oder 25 er .


Also ich geb dir nen Tip:

Einfach als Spam melden und den Typen auf igno setzen da es sich bei dem Kerl/Mädel A.) Um nen Schüler handelt B.)Bestimmt um einen handelt der Low EQ hat und einfach nur mitgezogen werden möchte ! Reagier auf solche Random raid gar nicht such dir ne Tolle Gilde wie ich und du wirst dich über die Typen im HC kaputt lachen ^^


----------



## J_0_T (28. Dezember 2009)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> Hier weint jetzt nicht wirklich jemand über Gearcheck, oder?
> 
> Es ist doch, nicht erst seid 3.3, extremst einfach geworden sich seinen Ansprüchen (Welchen Raid will ich mit?) auszurüsten.
> Wenn heute jemend raiden will, und noch nicht mal Ansatzweise den Vorstellungen entspricht den die Raidleiter an das Equip stellen... Ja dann lösch deinen Account.
> ...



Wärst du dann net einer der ersten die sich dann drüber aufregen?

Wie sagt man: "classic is past and now we have the same shit again..."

Aber muss ich mir dann von jemanden sagen lassen mein gear is scheiße... und der betreffende hat dann auch etwas an das unter seinen anforderungen liegt? Leute die Gearcheck verlangen sind meistens die wo total bedarf auf alles haben könnten. 

Ausrüsten? du bist lustig... solche anforderungen werden ja schon für normale hc inis gemacht... also nix mit ma gepflegt framen gehen... und ma anders in welcher traumwelt lebst du?

Seit release dabei? klar... wenn das ohne pause ist gehörste doch zu den die nach nem gearcheck in dalaran mitte aufrufen damit man ma raiden darf.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Grashalmzähler (28. Dezember 2009)

jo is bei uns aufm server nicht anders, besonders blöd find ich halt, das leute die ne weile nicht gespielt haben deswegen das neue auch nicht sehen obwohl blizzard das ja eigentlich so auslegt das "jeder" mitkann. hab selbst ne weile pause gemacht aber ohne erfolg posten kommste da nirgends rein... naja
ich denk mir dann halt nur "nehmt euren 7k dps schurken der 5 sec nach kampfbeginn im staub liegt und 0k fährt statt meiner beständigen 5k...  hab aber auch schon positive leute gefunden die ham mich und nen kumpel mitgenommen, erklärt wie was funzt und siehe da erfolge abgestaubt beim 1st try


----------



## Pusillin (28. Dezember 2009)

Vertil schrieb:


> zu dem problem clearerfahrung kann ich nur sagen:
> wo ist das problem?
> 
> 
> ...


Naja auf meinem Server kommste noch mit nem grünem Schmuckstück nach icc,
viele achten da halt nicht so drauf, weswegen du dann auch zig mal wipest.
Aber wenn du überzeugend bist, sprich sagst dass du es kannst, ausreichend dps (für icc10er sollte 4-5k reichen) machst
und movement beherschst, kommste fast zu 100% mit.


----------



## Ighov (28. Dezember 2009)

saat4ever schrieb:


> Da du nicht in ne Gilde willst wird dir das wohl nicht erspart bleiben... Wenn ich so nen Randomraid leiten würde, würde ich zu erst auch die Leute nehmen die schon Erfahrung in der Ini haben und natürlich Bestmögliches Equip besitzen. Der Raidleiter weiß davor einfach nicht wie gut jmd ist deswegen muss man die Leute eben über Erfolge/Equip aussortieren.
> 
> Such dir ne Gilde oder komm damit klar...



auch wenns hart klingt , aber ....

/SIGN


----------



## Schurcore (28. Dezember 2009)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> Hier weint jetzt nicht wirklich jemand über Gearcheck, oder?
> 
> Es ist doch, nicht erst seid 3.3, extremst einfach geworden sich seinen Ansprüchen (Welchen Raid will ich mit?) auszurüsten.
> Wenn heute jemend raiden will, und noch nicht mal Ansatzweise den Vorstellungen entspricht den die Raidleiter an das Equip stellen... Ja dann lösch deinen Account.
> ...




nicht jeder is son assi wie du und hockt 25 h am Tag vorm pc...
mal ehrlich wie solln casuals gear zusammenbekommen? mit t9 biste auch noch net full equipt du brauchst doch auch noch andere items... und wo bekommt man die RICHTIG aus den raids! Aber wie soll man da hinkommen?? geht net man braucht ja drölfzig k dps und 5123203941203491804 k gearscore...OLOL


----------



## Liberiana (28. Dezember 2009)

Was soll der RL vor einem Raid machen, um zu gucken, ob man "Skill" hat?

Soll er vorher jeden, den er invitet 15 Minuten lang an einer Boss-Puppe beobachten,
andere Spieler über ihn befragen und erstmal eine Hero-Instanz mit ihm gehen, um zu schauen, wie gut
er seine Klasse beherrscht?

Das Equipment ist nunmal der erste Anhaltspunkt für einen guten Spieler...
Auch wenn manch gut Ausgerüstete Leute schlechter Spielen, als schlechter Ausgerüstete,
woher soll man diese Info vor einem Raid nehmen?
Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe, mit "einfach Inviten" wirds ab
PdK 25er schwer, von allem was darüber liegt, will ich garnicht sprechen...

Recount-Werte: Genauso hier, wenn ein Spieler 6.000 DPS nach eigenen Angaben macht, wird er
von mir für sagen wir mal PdK 25 einfach invitet. Da ich vor jedem Boss nochmal kurz erkläre, was geschehen muss,
sind mir Clear-Erfolge nicht so wichtig. Es stimmt schon, dass auch hier einer mit 4.000 DPS mehr zum
Erfolg beiträgt, als derjenige oben, aber das kann man vorher nicht wissen.
Schlecht spielende Leute gibts egal wie ihr Gear aussieht, von daher sollte man ersteinmal nur vom Schaden
ausgehen, wenn einer es völlig verpeilt gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit ihn rauszuwerfen...

Das ist meine Meinung dazu, es mögen viele anders sehen, aber es muss nunmal vor einem Raid
schon eine gewisse Kontrolle geben...


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Tja heute wurde ich auch aus einer HERO geworfen, weil ich gerade auf 1000 DPS komme! Das sagt mein Hirn einfach nur noch  WTF?!?  Warum gehe ich eigentlich in heros also sicher nicht um bessere Items zu kriegen *räusper hust*


Vielen Dank noch



Spoiler



Drhardi


 <--nenn ich ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tja heute wurde ich auch aus einer HERO geworfen, weil ich gerade auf 1000 DPS komme! Das sagt mein Hirn einfach nur noch  WTF?!?  Warum gehe ich eigentlich in heros also sicher nicht um bessere Items zu kriegen *räusper hust*
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank noch
> ...


Namecalling...
Und nebenbei, 1k ist etwas wenig, aber ich würd dich nicht rauswerfen,
Aber wenn man dann für Ocu timed (vor Patch) Top Leute mit Erfahrung und Gear sucht,
dann kommt da nen Dudu mit 1k Dps und 0 Plan ("wie bekomm ich nen Drachen?"),
dann platzt mir echt der Kragen.
Oder solche Leute die mit 1k Dps als DD erstens unter dem Tank sind, und dem Tank dann noch Tank_Items wegwürfeln, und Aggro ziehen (da kein Tanktarget)
ist das auch zuviel.

Außerdem musst du dich mal ehrlich, ganz ehrlich fragen?
Warst du Hero-Tauglich?
Wenn die gesamte Gruppe nur aus Leuten wie dir bestände, würdet ihr sie schaffen?
wäre der Tank überhaupt Crit-Immun mit Equipp welches deinem entspricht, könnte der Heiler ihn heilen?
würde es reichen unter 4000 Gesamtdps zu haben? Und würde deine Erfahrung, dein Movement und dein Skill reichen?
Wenn du alle Fragen mit (ziemlich sicher) JA beantworten kannst,
war die Entscheidung des Spielers nicht gerechtfertigt, sonst solltest du mal nachdenken...


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Leider war es Ahn'kahet.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sonst alles ja, nur schade das der Magier noch weiter unten war und der Tank am meisten DPS machte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musste sogar mal als Tank einspringen, also am heilen kanns nicht liegen wenn er down gehen würde...

Armorylink: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Feuetodi

Ich weiss das viele meiner Items Ausdauer & Beweglichkeit haben, aber was soll man machen wenn die Stoffies einem die Platten wegbedarfen...


----------



## Lucióz (28. Dezember 2009)

@Reflox

Ich geb dir mal ein Tipp, schau dir nochmal deine Skillung.
Es nicht empfehlenswert alles in Blut skillen.

+Angriffskraft und +Crit wird eigentlich nicht gesockelt
Sondern erstmal +Stärke, bzw. die Sachen die einem zu einem gewissen Cap fehlen.


----------



## Kargaro (29. Dezember 2009)

pcpanta1 schrieb:


> auf welchem server spielst du denn?





Marpesia schrieb:


> Ich weiss leider nicht wie es sich auf anderen Servern verhält aber auf *Dethecus* hat sich der böse Geist der "DPS-Gearscore"-Seuche breit gemacht.



Lern lesen.


@TE:  Tja.. so ist die WoW-Community leider geworden...


----------



## ch.b. (29. Dezember 2009)

mich betrifft das problem zum glück nicht weil ich (gott sei dank) in einer der besser betuchten gilden bin
aber ich war diesmal einmal einen random-raid weil in der gilde hat nix war (viele über weihnachten weg)
und ich sag dir: 

_*EINMAL und NIE WIEDER!*_

die meisten stellen hohe eq anforderungen und selber können die nix!

lass dich ned ärgern tu dich mit freunden zusammen und hab spaß beim raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthos (29. Dezember 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Namecalling...
> Und nebenbei, 1k ist etwas wenig, aber ich würd dich nicht rauswerfen,
> Aber wenn man dann für Ocu timed (vor Patch) Top Leute mit Erfahrung und Gear sucht,
> dann kommt da nen Dudu mit 1k Dps und 0 Plan ("wie bekomm ich nen Drachen?"),
> ...



Klar ist 1k dps wenig, aber er hat noch nicht das gear um mehr dps zu fahren und für hero Inis ist das total ausreichend! Habe frühr mit leuten zusammen inis gemacht die im durchschnitt ~1k dps gefahren haben. Dauer so zwar etwas länger aber es ist gut möglich.
Ich sehe dass immer so, man geht in Inis, oder in Raids damit man sein equip verbessern kann und nicht damit man mit imba roxxor equip jedem in dem raid / ini zeigen kann was für eine gewaltige latte man hat ~.~

Ganz ehrlich solche Leute machen das Spiel meiner Meinung nacht total kaputt, es ist immer noch ein Spiel, alles was passiert sind dass sich Pixel da hinbewegen und auch mal dahin sich aber auch ab und an mal in eine Zahl zusammenfügen usw.... .
Wer das nicht versteht... naja sag ich jetzt ma nix dazu.

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist es viel besser wenn man mit leuten in eine ini /raid geht, die noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet sind. Nehmen wir mal an, wir gehen Ulduar und da fände ich es viel besser wenn die leute volles Naxx equip haben anstatt ach so tolle icc Sachen. So wir es wenigstens "riskanter und herrausfordernder" anstatt man nur duch läuft und alles schnell macht ohne auf irgendwas zu achten...

naja so long...

lg Menthos


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich melde mich mal alsböser GearScore User....
Das AddOn ist natürlich nciht die Lösung aller Probleme aber ob ich mir diePErson jetzt angucke und sage: dein EQ is dafür sch.... oder Punktestand vergleiche.... Natürlich suche ich mir random nur Leute aus von denen ich ausgehe das sie für Ini XY geeignet sind, ich hab halt keine Lust auf halbe IDs....
Wer will das schon?

Wenn ihr Erfahrung sammeln wollt: Macht euch Stammraids, ganz einfach. Hab ich auch, sowas beisst nicht.

Wenn euer EQ nicht reicht: Geht Heroinstanzen die MArken werden euch praktisch an euren düstersten Ort gesteckt weil ihr die Ini betretet, das ist ne Tatsache... und mit dem daraus resultierenden EQ könnt ihr ganz fix ICC raiden und das sogar MIT Job, MIT Frau und MIT Kind!

Nutzt die Gegebenheiten und bettelt nicht noch darum die Inis noch einfacher zu gestalten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miarum (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn das Problem. Als PDK damals neu rauskam hab ich nicht mehr als die ersten beiden Bestien gesehen, weil das Gear der Gruppe nicht reichte. Dann hab ich einen Monat nicht gespielt. Steig wieder ein und les nur "Suche xxx für pdk10, nur mit Erfolg!" Na toll, hatte keine Lust zu sagen, dass ich die Guides gesehen hatte, aber sonst keine Erfahrung, weil ich keine Lust auf rumgeweine hatte... Aber dann konnte mich ein Kollege mitnehmen und nun kann ich auch den doofen Erfolg zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt das Selbe mit icc. Ich konnte wieder eine Zeitlang nicht spielen und les nur noch im Handelschannel "Nur mit Erfahrung, gearscore 5k!!!11" Ich stimme dem zwar zu, dass man Leute mitnehmen sollte, die gut ausgestattet sind, aber manchmal kann man auch mit nicht so gutem Zeug gute Sachen machen...

Hab da so ein Beispiel. Hab meinen Dudu Heiler geskillt für PvP. Hat schon zwei Itemlevel232 PvP Sachen und sonst nur IRGENDWELCHEN ungesockelten blauen/lila Heilercrap. Ich war immer als Katze in den Inis für Marken und dann sagten meine Kumpels einmal "Komm, heil einmal!" Komm ich in die Ini.. Gundrak.. und der Tank haut sofort raus "ich hatte gerade einen heiler der eine minute 80 war und heros heilen wollte -.-" Sagte ich nur, dass ich jetzt nicht so ein Vollgimp wäre und was war... ich konnte die Ini heilen. Hachja.

Soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass man jetzt Itemlvl200 Heiler mitnehmen sollte, aber man sollte nicht rumweinen, wenn noch Itemlvl200 Trinkets vorhanden sind <.<


----------



## Minastry (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das Addon in der Lite Version selber drauf, aber nur um auf den ersten Blick zu sehen wer sich in den Raid reinmogeln will. (Bin kein Raidleiter, aber wenn schon ne ID machen bitte ganz) Naja jetzt kommts, ist der Score wirklich verdächtig niedrig schaue ich mir den Char genauer an. Und wenn einfach schwer auszutauschene Items sind oder so, sag ich da garnichts. Aber nach 5 heros mitm Twink sich durch PDK ziehen zu lassen find ich einfach nicht besonders und soll ich euch nochwas sagen? Im jetzigen WoW kommt sowas einfach nur noch urselten vor. Man kommt doch ganz leicht an gute Sachen. Und es gibt immernoch viele die super ausgerüstet nichts schaffen und Twinks die 1k dps mehr fahren. Warum? Vielleicht weil sie sich einfach freuen das sie mitgenommen wurden, und sich ins Zeug legen.

Gearscore,Recount egal was es ist, man kann es beknackt und gut einsetzen. Am Ende isses eh +/- 0!


----------



## Lucióz (29. Dezember 2009)

Noch ein Tipp an alle die kein Erfolg vorweisen können aber die Bosse trotzdem kennen, zB mit einem anderen Char oder durchs lesen von Guides.

Das Addon Underachiever:
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...erachiever.aspx


Damit lassen sich die Erfolgslinks faken, die meisten geben sich damit zufrieden und prüfen nicht mehr bei eurem Char nach.

Ihr solltet dieses Addon aber wirklich nur benutzen wenn ihr die Bosse kennt, denn sonst fällt das sehr schnel auf während des Raids.


----------



## Quintusrex (29. Dezember 2009)

ich leite keine raids und werde es auch in zukunft nicht tun, ABER 

in einer zeit in der leute mit komplett grün blauen Zeugs mit nach PdK 25 wollen, ist so ein gearcheck vor dem raid schon mehr als nützlich. man sollte halt, wie immer, die kirche im dorf lassen, bei der auswahl.

wer Pdk 10 gehen will, der wird mit sicherheit nicht komplett nen itemlevel von 232 haben sollte aber doch schon deutlich über 219 liegen.

wenn die raidleiter UND die spieler, die mitwollen, alle ein wenig realistischer wären, gäbe es doch die ganze kacke nicht


----------



## Miâgi (29. Dezember 2009)

vrena schrieb:


> ich geh mit low-equipten leuten in inis oder raids. okay, icc oder pdk muss es nicht sein. aber uldu mal 10 bosse zu legen in einer woche für meine gilde, das ist geil! nettes, feuchtfröhliches ts, keiner ist nach 5 wipes off, das hat was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, da ist es wieder, mit lowies (aus Gilde)^^ der TE ist in keine Gilde und  versuche es mal mit rdm lowies und spätestens seit Patch muss eh jeder icc gehen für sein equip -.-




DirtyLick schrieb:


> Hier weint jetzt nicht wirklich jemand über Gearcheck, oder?
> 
> Es ist doch, nicht erst seid 3.3, extremst einfach geworden sich seinen Ansprüchen (Welchen Raid will ich mit?) auszurüsten.
> Wenn heute jemend raiden will, und noch nicht mal Ansatzweise den Vorstellungen entspricht den die Raidleiter an das Equip stellen... Ja dann lösch deinen Account.
> ...



Equip ist das eine, nun sach noch, wie man das gewünschte acm bekommt und dann sind deine Aussagen aktzeptabel, wenn nicht...denk drüber nach, ob dein Post angebracht war




Reflox schrieb:


> Leider war es Ahn'kahet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seit patch 3.3 zeige mir pls 1 stoffie, der Platte "Wegbedarfen" kann


----------



## Laberede (29. Dezember 2009)

Schurcore schrieb:


> mal ehrlich wie solln casuals gear zusammenbekommen? mit t9 biste auch noch net full equipt du brauchst doch auch noch andere items... und wo bekommt man die RICHTIG aus den raids! Aber wie soll man da hinkommen?? geht net man braucht ja drölfzig k dps und 5123203941203491804 k gearscore...OLOL



Erstmal gz wie du mit Fullquote und Signatur dann doch noch auf 4% EigenTextanteil kommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kannst du T9 halt auffüllen mit Armschienen, Gürtel und Stiefel aus dem AH.
Für den Rest farmt man noch etwas die neuen Inis auf Hero.
Auch Cauals müssen nicht mit mehr als 1-2 T7 Teilen losziehen.


----------



## Stevesteel (29. Dezember 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp an alle die kein Erfolg vorweisen können aber die Bosse trotzdem kennen, zB mit einem anderen Char oder durchs lesen von Guides.
> 
> Das Addon Underachiever:
> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...erachiever.aspx
> ...


hehe, nun gibts schon Addons für Leute, die zu faul oder zu schlecht sind, Erfolge vorweisen zu können.
@TE: Höre auf zu jammern, wie böse doch diejenigen sind, die sich die Mühe machen, einen vernünftigen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen.
Mache es selbst und du wirst merken, wie schnell deine Ansprüche steigen.


----------



## Vudis (29. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hehe, nun gibts schon Addons für Leute, die zu faul oder zu schlecht sind, Erfolge vorweisen zu können.
> @TE: Höre auf zu jammern, wie böse doch diejenigen sind, die sich die Mühe machen, einen vernünftigen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen.
> Mache es selbst und du wirst merken, wie schnell deine Ansprüche steigen.


Du bist wahrschenlich so einer wie der DK der neulich leute für pdk gesucht hat.
Dass ein DK, der Ausdauer, AP-Ausdauer, und Crit sockelt überhaupt einen Gearcheck machen darf grenzt schon allein an eine Frechheit aber mich nicht mitnehmen weil ich zusätzlich zu meinem Ulduar HM Gear (char erst wieder ausgepackt) 3 PvP Teile anhab (obwohl ich ca. 1.2k ap mehr hatte als er...) das zeigt schon was für vollidioten es gibt.
Da wird nur mehr auf ilvl 245+ oder min full t9.25 geachtet ansonsten kriegt man beim gearcheck gleich ne Absage.
Da hats natürlich auch net geholfen ihm mit meinem Main icc und pdok clearerfolg zu posten.
Die Rnd Raidleader sind zu 80% Patienten die ihre eigene Klasse nicht beherrschen und sowieso nur durchgezogen werden wollen und beim RL schauen die meisten eben nicht aufs Gear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (29. Dezember 2009)

@Blablubbs
Leute wie du sinds, die nur nach einer Linie einen Raid bewältigen, keine Abweichung zulassen, NULL flexibel sind und beim ersten Whipe sich verpissen. Ein gut gespielter Affli bringt gut gespielt den gleichen Schaden, als was die meisten 0815 DestroManaSchleudern momentan herausknallen. Mag sein, dass es gute Destro Hexer gibt, die gut gespielt immo den höchsten Schaden bringen, aber eine gute AffliHexe packt dir die 5-6k dps genauso, was völlig ausreichend für jeden momentanen Raid is (ausser vlt pdok25er). Ich glaub du bist einer derer, die mit WotLk das SupermarktRaiden begonnen haben, sonst würdest du nicht so nen Müll verzapfen. Ich würd dich direkt wieder kicken, wenn ich hören würde, das du über nen Affli im Raid meckern würdest. Ne ich lass es lieber, sonst reg ich mich nur unnötig auf. Ich hab zum Glück keine Probleme mit der Mitnahme in jegliche Raids, finde es aber eine Frechheit, was manche Leute meinen sich einbilden zu müssen-.-

@TE
Den Tip geb ich dir auch: Stell dir nen eigenen Raid zusammen, oder machs mit Freunden.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Dezember 2009)

vrena schrieb:


> hallo? das ist ja wie die alte frage "wieviel hps machst du?" darauf antworte ich bei dem nur "wenn du so tankst, wie du fragst, dann mit 10k"



Geiiiiil DDD

Mal im Ernst, diese Gearscore-Abfragen sind schon ziemlich für die Tonne, da sie nichts aussagen, hauptsache hohes Item-Lvl, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht, die Frage ist allerdings, warum diese ganzen Tools mittlerweile so verbreitet sind?!? 

Wie bereits ein anderer angemerkt hat, melden sich auch totale Schlümpfe für Rdm-Raids an, die sich mit Ihrem Gummelequip komplett durch Spiel leechen wollen. Unverzaubert, keine oder sinnlose Sockel, Flask sowieso nicht etc.

Es ist nur die logische Konsequenz, dass irgendwann jemand auf die Idee kommt sowas zu unterbinden und eben auf solche Addons zurückgreift. Letztlich auch das gute Recht des jeweiligen RLs. Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich gern, daher sollten auch die Leute sich zusammenfinden, die das gleiche Zeilt verfolgen. So zumindest in der Theorie. 

Und mal ernsthaft, niemand wird gezwungen bei solchem Raid mitzugehen. Wems nicht passt, kann ja auch einen eigenen Raid eröffnen.

Nach den ersten Fehlschlägen als RL wird jeder merken, dass eine Vorauswahl getroffen werden muss und es nicht ausreicht bei einem Rdm-Raid einfach jeden zu inviten der "Inv" schreit.

Aber hier liegt der Hund begraben. Anstatt selber was auf die Beine zu stellen, wird der verteufelt der einen Raid organisiert, auch wenn die Vorstellungen vielleicht wirklich exorbitant hoch sind.

greetz


----------



## Stevesteel (29. Dezember 2009)

Vudis schrieb:


> *Du bist wahrschenlich so einer wie der DK der neulich leute für pdk gesucht hat.*
> Dass ein DK, der Ausdauer, AP-Ausdauer, und Crit sockelt überhaupt einen Gearcheck machen darf grenzt schon allein an eine Frechheit aber mich nicht mitnehmen weil ich zusätzlich zu meinem Ulduar HM Gear (char erst wieder ausgepackt) 3 PvP Teile anhab (obwohl ich ca. 1.2k ap mehr hatte als er...) das zeigt schon was für vollidioten es gibt.
> Da wird nur mehr auf ilvl 245+ oder min full t9.25 geachtet ansonsten kriegt man beim gearcheck gleich ne Absage.
> Da hats natürlich auch net geholfen ihm mit meinem Main icc und pdok clearerfolg zu posten.
> ...


Zu deiner Annahme: Nein, ich habe zwar einen DK, der liegt aber, seit es diese Klasse gibt, bei Level 56 rum, ist uch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ooooch, hat er dich nicht mitgenommen? 
So ein pöhser Pursche aber auch...
Hehe, Leute wie du, sind eigentlich genau diejenigen, die niemand im Raid haben möchte.
"Grein, ich habe alles mit meinem Main clear, wieso darf ich nicht mit meinem Gammeltwink mit"?
Köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (29. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Gearscore gelabber, wisst ihr eigtl bei dem ganzen Gerede, was Gearscore 4500 bedeutet? Wisst ihr eigtl was für eine absolut minimale Anforderung dies darstellt? Damals hiess es auch ned "lfm für BT, minimum t4", nein, da war minimum t5 Niveau und ein wenig Erfahrung gefragt (wenn mal überhaupt ein Random Raid ging). Ich geb euch ein Beispiel: Meine Hexe ist PVE technisch im t7.5 Content hängen geblieben. Das einzige, was sie aus neuem hat ist der Gürtel von ich glaub Klingenschuppe Ulduar 10er und den Helm (I-lvl 232), Den Rest den sie trägt ist komplett t7,5 Content Equipped (nachzusehen unter Genomchen in Armory). Meine Hexe hat was mit 4300 Gearscore. Das bedeutet einen Gearscore von 4500 zu verlangen ist nichts weiter, als nach einem Equip zu verlangen, was höher als t7.5 liegt, was mehr als gerechtfertigt für den Content ist. Man is auch nicht mit t4 den t6 Content raiden gegangen und wenn dann nur Leute, die in Gilden mit FirstKills waren.


----------



## DirtyLick (29. Dezember 2009)

Schurcore schrieb:


> nicht jeder is son assi wie du und hockt 25 h am Tag vorm pc...
> mal ehrlich wie solln casuals gear zusammenbekommen? mit t9 biste auch noch net full equipt du brauchst doch auch noch andere items... und wo bekommt man die RICHTIG aus den raids! Aber wie soll man da hinkommen?? geht net man braucht ja drölfzig k dps und 5123203941203491804 k gearscore...OLOL



Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie Du darauf kommst ich wär nen Assi (Übrigens legér für Assistent) der 25+/7 am PC hockt... 
Aber du scheinst nicht nur wenig, sondern nahezu Null Plan zu haben. 

Seit 3.3, der ja nun schon ein paar Tage live ist, stellt Blizzard Random Gruppen zusammen. Für den T9 4er-Bonus braucht man 160 Triumph Embleme. Bei rund 4 pro Instanz +2 "Belohnung" sind das 160/6=27 Instanzen. Die meisten davon werden in 20 Minuten abgefertigt. Nimmt man eine Wartezeit von 10 Minuten an sind dies etwa 14h PC Zeit. Sagen wir 15, weil einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 15/3=5. Oder anders: Pro Stunde kommt man an 12 Embleme. Jetzt kann jeder für sich ausrechnen wie lange er braucht um T9 (Warum eigentlich immer T9? Gibt so viel gutes anderes Zeug) anzulegen.

 Klar. Ist nicht wenig, aber wenn ich raiden will muss ich was dafür tun. Wenn ich die Zeit nicht habe, oder nicht investieren will, kann ich nicht raiden. So einfach ist das.

Daneben fällt grade in PdC, sowie den 3 neuen Flügeln selbst im normalen Modus genug an gutem Zeug ab.

Und nein, ich bin nicht derjenige der nach GC in Dala mitte schreit. Ich erwarte ganz einfach daß sich Leute entsprechend ausrüsten um den RAID zu unterstützen.

Auch wenn ich jetzt großkotzig rüberkomm... Mir ist es scheissegal ob da jemand vorm PC in Tränen ausbricht weil er nicht mit kann. WoW ist nicht nur Raid. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole. Jeder muss für sich selber entscheiden was er in diesem Spiel erreichen will.


----------



## Genomchen (29. Dezember 2009)

DirtyLick, du erwähnst gerade aber nur die 5er Inis. Machst du in nem "Freunderun" noch schnell alle T7 Inis, dann hast du deine 160 Marken in 2-3 Tagen zusammen. Also an full t9 zu kommen is absolut keine Kunst. Da setzt man sich halt als Ziel zuerst das Equip in paar Tagen zu erfarmen und dann zu anständig raiden gehen, nicht andersrum. Ist doch auch nicht zuviel verlangt (das muss ich mal am rande zugeben), dass man sich t9 holt. Ich mein ist es euch nicht peinlich, wenn ihr in ner Grp seid, in der alle ihren Job mit entsprechendem Ergebnis ausführen und ihr seid dann wohlwissend mit schlechtem Equip dabei und lasst euch lediglich mitschleifen. Klar man kann das mal machen, aber sich beschweren ud sagen, man würde nirgends mitgenommen, aber dann nichtmal die paar Tage schnellmal t9 zusammenfarmen, das is irgendwo auch ein Hintergehen und Bescheissen der Gruppe gegenüber, die sich evtl mit Mühe ausgestattet hat. Ich seh das auch nicht negativ, ich nehm auch gerne Leute mit, die weniger equippt sind und mach da auch keine grossen Unterschiede, aber mal die ganzen Gearscore verlangenden RLs unter die Luppe genommen, haben diese schon irgendwo Recht (falls sie nicht gerade nach einem GS von 7k und ner dps von ner 3fachen LichKingPower verlangen).


----------



## Vudis (29. Dezember 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Zu deiner Annahme: Nein, ich habe zwar einen DK, der liegt aber, seit es diese Klasse gibt, bei Level 56 rum, ist uch gut so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du meinen Post gelesen hättest wüsstest du, dass ich sehr wohl Pdk rdy bin, denn Ulduar Gear ist mehr als ausreichend dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie so sollte man mich nicht im Raid haben wollen ich bin nett, erklär auch gern Leuten die Ini die noch nie drin waren, pöbel nicht rum, kann spielen und verzichte sogar ab und an auf den Loot wenns jemand besser gebrauchen kann.
Im Ernst ich bin schon toll nicht wahr? *sich selbst preis*


----------



## ladana (29. Dezember 2009)

huhu

Naja find das auch immer ganz lustig, wenn sie nach Gear und Dps fragen,
und dann schaut man sich die leute mal näher im raid an und fangt zum grinsen an ,
weil manche echt ALLES mit nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja und meistens sagt dann wer er fahrt übelst Dps und ist aber dann der erste der bei Boss stirbt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mich persönlich nervt das nicht tragisch, sage einen ungefähren Dps stand ,und wer nicht will der hat schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann nicht immer den genauen Dps stand wissen , 
kommt immer drauf an wer in gruppe ist und ob man evtl neue Gear sachen bekommen hat.
Dps ist nicht alles im raid , was hilft haufen Dps wenn keiner die  Adds gemacht hat und kein movement da ist .

NICHTS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg ladana


----------



## Cyl (29. Dezember 2009)

An die 95% der hier schmollenden WoW Casuals:

Wie einfach wollt ihr es denn eigentlich noch? Nun hat Actiblizz das ganze Spiel schon wegen euch an die Wand gefahren, indem sie jedem 11 Jährigem, der alle 3 Wochen für 2 Stunden online darf, die Möglichkeit zum "Raiden" gegeben hat, indem jedem Nochsocasual seine Items quasi in den Allerwertesten geblasen werden und er in 3 Tagen "Endcontent-rdy" ist.....reicht denn das immernoch nicht?

Wollt ihr es wirklich auf HelloKiddyOnline Niveau?Was meint ihr wie lange ihr dann Spaß an dem Spiel hättet?
Ist euch denn wirklich jede kleinste Kleinigkeit an Farmaufwand zuviel um die anderen 24 Spieler im Raid *nicht* auszunutzen?
Geht euch nicht in den Kopf das "erarbeitete Ziele" (*kreisch*, er hat das Wort Arbeit im Zusammenhang mit nem Onlinegame genannt...*IHHHH*) deutlich mehr Freude bereiten wenn man sie dann erreicht, als hinterhergeworfenes Zeug?

Ihr beschwert euch wenn ihr nicht mitgenommen (besser:durchgeschleift) werdet und jeeeeeder, jahaahaaa! JEDER Raidleiter der gerne mit seinesgleichen raidet ein itemgeiler, arroganter Idiot ist und seid selbst zu doof eine eigene Gruppe mit niedrigeren Ansprüchen zu basteln?
Ihr brecht über Membersuche alá LfM Icc 25, nur >230 I-Level fast in Tränen aus weil ihr dort nicht rein dürft? Ja ZWINGT euch denn jemand dort mitspielen zu müssen, oder habt ihr nicht etwa die Möglichkeit euch etwas adäquates mit weniger Vorraussetzungen zu suchen, bzw selbst auf die Beine zu stellen?

Euch kann man echt nicht mehr helfen, wirklich nicht...
Dass jeder Casual nun Endcontent raiden darf wäre gar nicht so schlimm, doch was sich Actiblizz nun (logischerweise) an Kunden angeschleppt hat, nämlich sehr sehr viele faule und extrem dumme Menschen mit "Ichwillalleshabenundzwarsofortundgleich-Mentalität"... DAS ist der eigentliche Fehler und der Untergang vom anspruchsvollen WoW.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Miâgi schrieb:


> Seit patch 3.3 zeige mir pls 1 stoffie, der Platte "Wegbedarfen" kann



War ja nicht seit 3.3 jetzt geht es ja nichtmehr, und jetzt droppt nur noch Zaubermachtzeugs....


----------



## foxce (29. Dezember 2009)

(RND-Ini) Grube von Saron (nhc) Tank 24k HP unbuffed (Garfrost's Two-Ton Hammer im Gepäck) > "zu wenig HP, das wird nix" > *Kick*
Stratholme (hc) > "nicht Critimmun" > *Kick*
10er/Raid > "keine Erfolge, kein Gear, keine Chance" > *Kick*
Problem erkannt? ;]


----------



## DenniBoy16 (29. Dezember 2009)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community !
> 
> Ich weiss leider nicht wie es sich auf anderen Servern verhält aber auf Dethecus hat sich der böse Geist der "DPS-Gearscore"-Seuche breit gemacht.
> Bedeutet im Klartext folgendes:
> ...



auf sz-broser kannste dich nicht verlassen: bin nach dem teil für icc 10er geeignet, werde aber auch nicht mitgenommen^^


----------



## Spliffmaster (29. Dezember 2009)

das einzigste was man da am besten macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man geht zu dem Gearcheck Dala Mitte Hannes, schaut sich dem sein gear an und flamed dann im /2 <3

dient nur zur allgemeinen Belustigung ! Und du hast bei einem nicht invite wenigstens ein bissl Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldion (29. Dezember 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Mir wird da schlecht. Das sind meisst die,die von tuten und blasen keine ahnung haben bzw schlechteres Gear haben. . .ich geh nun kotzen.........


Ähmm..., was ist "tuten"?


----------



## BlackBirdone (29. Dezember 2009)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Allein schon wegen deiner Skillung würde ich dich nicht mitnehmen. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit euren ganzen "Ich mach damit auch genug Schaden!!111!"-Sprüchen. Klar, kann man als Affliction Warlock auch guten Damage Output bringen, trotzdem nicht vergleichbar mit dem Output eines Destros.




wenn man kein plan hat einfach mal ***** halten wies so schön heißt XD 

Affliction macht genausoviel DMG wie Destro.... aber das weißte sicher ^^ liegt Theoretisch sogar stark über Destro 



BTT: also wer mit den 5 Heroinis nicht Full 232 Equpt ist ^^

Bin selbst 245 ,paar teile aus ICC und halt noch bissel 232 an, Schmuck Ulduar 10 Auge der Brutmutter und Satarion 25 , es hat sich wenn ich mal rnd gehe niemand beklagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste letztens mir Ulduar 10 antun, bzw wollte mal gemütlich durchschlländern, bis  ich merkte das die Gruppe noch nie weiter als die katzendame war, es folgten Bosserklärungne ohne Ende... naja war bis zum ende dabei hab alle 38 Wipes mitgemacht, aber gemütlich iss für mich was anderes, soll halt Leute geben die einfach mal andere Standarts festlegen, ich erwarte auch perfekte VZ Perfekte Sockelung, Crit als WL oder wille, der kann gehn.

So einfach iss das, und wer halt noch mit 200 gelump rumrennt, (Schmuck iss sone Sache lasse wa mal außenvor) der hat zuwenig Zeit in die Heros investiert ^^





Reflox schrieb:


> Tja heute wurde ich auch aus einer HERO geworfen, weil ich gerade auf 1000 DPS komme! Das sagt mein Hirn einfach nur noch  WTF?!?  Warum gehe ich eigentlich in heros also sicher nicht um bessere Items zu kriegen *räusper hust*
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank noch
> ...




Naja 1000 DPS macht man mit lvl 70.. spätestens mit lvl 72...


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Dezember 2009)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> das einzigste was man da am besten macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und in wie weit hilft dies dem Spieler weiter? 

Anstatt Equip zu famen lieber jedes Mal den "Hannes" im /2er, /4er oder sonstwo flamen... wer ist da wohl letztlich der "Hannes" ?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. Dezember 2009)

Tja, leider sind das zu 80 % irgendwelche Honks die selbst noch alles brauchen können. 

Daher suchen sie auch Top Leute um auch alles zu bekommen, was sie brauchen.

Ich kann nur folgendes raten: Raid suchen und blos nicht mit solchen Deppen gehen.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit einen der auch zum Check am Brunnen aufrief.

Ich hab ihn dann selbst angeschaut: Alles 219er Sachen, 2 Setteile 232 und noch 2 Trinkets in 200.

Ich flüstere ihn an: "Ist das das Equip das du erwartest ?"
Er: "Nein, alles 232 und 245, sonst nehme ich dich nicht mit"
Ich: "Aha, ok. Ich habe zwar alles in 245, aber ich rüste dich bestimmt nicht aus"
Er: "k"

Er suchte dann noch 2 Stunden im SNG...


----------



## lordtheseiko (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich und nen freund haben mal jeden mitgenommen der wollte zu pdk 10...der eine krieger hatte noch 5 blaue...und trotzdem haben wir einiges geschafft...und mein freund ein andrer shami und ich warn die einzigen mit 4k+ dps....(naxx trashgear dps ô.Ô)


----------



## Venir199 (29. Dezember 2009)

also ich mache auch öfter mal rnd raids auf und achte eigentlich immer nur auf ob alle verzaubert ist richtig gesockelt dann nochmal kürz die skillung überfliegen mit der zeit kennt man sich ja etwas mit jeder Klasse aus und dann schnell noch fragen wie weit er denn ist und dann wird er halt geinvt wenn sich aber doch rausstellt das er en voll nap is kann man ihn immer noch kicken und en neuen suchen und mit der Zeit merkt man sich die leute die kein skill ham und die die skill ham
und manche rls schaun auch auf die gilde weil die gilde manchmal sehr viel über den spieler aussagt wenn man z.b. schonmal einige spieler aus ner Gilde in der grp hatte werden die anforderungen für jemanden aus dieser Gilde natürlich 
und es ist sicher auch klar das wen man 2 spieler hat die man nicht kennt den mit dem besseren gear nimt weil er selbst wenn beide kein skill ham der mit besserem gear mehr schaden oder heilung macht bei tanks is gs egal da kommt fast nur auf live an und welche trinkets er hat 
mfg Venri


----------



## BlackBirdone (29. Dezember 2009)

PDK iss ja jetzt auch net wirklich schwer


----------



## Venir199 (29. Dezember 2009)

es reicht ja für pdk schon wenn 2 dds mit 4k dabei sind und der rest so 2k


----------



## lordtheseiko (29. Dezember 2009)

Und wieso sagen alle 9kdps IMBA ROXXOR BOSS SINGELTARGET DMG OUTPUT!!!!


----------



## Cyl (29. Dezember 2009)

foxce schrieb:


> (RND-Ini) Grube von Saron (nhc) Tank 24k HP unbuffed (Garfrost's Two-Ton Hammer im Gepäck) > "zu wenig HP, das wird nix" > *Kick*
> Stratholme (hc) > "nicht Critimmun" > *Kick*
> 10er/Raid > "keine Erfolge, kein Gear, keine Chance" > *Kick*
> Problem erkannt? ;]




Welches deiner Probleme sollte man erkennen?

Das du mit deinem 24k "Tank" keine Lust hast die herstellbaren Ausrüstungsgegenstände und Verzauberungen zu besorgen und dich lieber durch Heros durchschleifen lassen willst? 
Oder das du anscheinend selber nicht in der Lage bist 10er Raids zu organisieren, weil entweder zu faul oder zu unwissend oder beides?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Dezember 2009)

Venir199 schrieb:


> also ich mache auch öfter mal rnd raids auf und achte eigentlich immer nur auf ob alle verzaubert ist richtig gesockelt dann nochmal kürz die skillung überfliegen mit der zeit kennt man sich ja etwas mit jeder Klasse aus und dann schnell noch fragen wie weit er denn ist und dann wird er halt geinvt wenn sich aber doch rausstellt das er en voll nap is kann man ihn immer noch kicken und en neuen suchen und mit der Zeit merkt man sich die leute die kein skill ham und die die skill ham
> und manche rls schaun auch auf die gilde weil die gilde manchmal sehr viel über den spieler aussagt wenn man z.b. schonmal einige spieler aus ner Gilde in der grp hatte werden die anforderungen für jemanden aus dieser Gilde natürlich
> und es ist sicher auch klar das wen man 2 spieler hat die man nicht kennt den mit dem besseren gear nimt weil er selbst wenn beide kein skill ham der mit besserem gear mehr schaden oder heilung macht bei tanks is gs egal da kommt fast nur auf live an und welche trinkets er hat
> mfg Venri



Soso, du kennst dich mit jeder Klasse aus? Und dann son Schmarrn mit den Tanks ? Selten so einen Unfug gelesen!


----------



## BlackBirdone (29. Dezember 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Und wieso sagen alle 9kdps IMBA ROXXOR BOSS SINGELTARGET DMG OUTPUT!!!!




Damit Leute wie du nicht an Equp kommen...  wer so redethats halt net verdient .. und blau in PDK ansich eigentlich schwer in ICC HCs, und PDC.... aber naja..


----------



## BlackSun84 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich mache random nur Retroraids - und kassiere dabei seltene Phönixe ^^ - , bei den aktuellen ist mir der Stress zu hoch. Bei einem 70er Raid scheitern schon manche unfähige 80er, wie soll das erst in PdK, Ulduar oder Naxx aussehen, wo man doch mehr braucht als nur dumpfen "DÄMÄTSCH!!!!!" ?


----------



## foxce (29. Dezember 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Welches deiner Probleme sollte man erkennen?
> 
> Das du mit deinem 24k "Tank" keine Lust hast die herstellbaren Ausrüstungsgegenstände und Verzauberungen zu besorgen und dich lieber durch Heros durchschleifen lassen willst?
> Oder das du anscheinend selber nicht in der Lage bist 10er Raids zu organisieren, weil entweder zu faul oder zu unwissend oder beides?



Bitte nochmal lesen (dann mind. nochmal 2x denken und 2x lesen) und erst wieder schreiben falls Verstanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Dezember 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich mache random nur Retroraids - und kassiere dabei seltene Phönixe ^^ - , bei den aktuellen ist mir der Stress zu hoch. Bei einem 70er Raid scheitern schon manche unfähige 80er, wie soll das erst in PdK, Ulduar oder Naxx aussehen, wo man doch mehr braucht als nur dumpfen "DÄMÄTSCH!!!!!" ?



Täusch dich da nicht, nichts vom aktuellen Content kommt an den Schwierigkeitsgrad der damaligen Kämpfe ran, wie gegen Vashij oder Kael. Oder gar Illidan. 

Das war noch richtig herausfordernd. heutzutage ist es schon unzumutbar, wenn ein neuer Boss nicht bereits am ersten Abend liegt. Die wenigsten sind heute noch Wipe-Resistent.


----------



## Curvatura (29. Dezember 2009)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen sich Raidleiter vergewissern wen sie mitnehmen. Es ist klar, dass sie nicht wissen ob ich gut spiele da sie mich nicht kennen, nicht wissen ob ich meine Klasse beherrsche, mich bewegen kann wenn man irgendwo raus laufen soll, etc, pp



Genau das ist der Grund. Um einen Faktor schonmal ausszuschliessen halt die Anforderungen. Schlecht spielen kannst ja immer noch aber dann ist wenigstens einer der Faktoren gegeben und nicht beide nämlich schlecht spielen UND schlechtes equip.

Wenn du bereits 3 jahre spielst wie du behauptest wirst du sicher wissen das "random Raids" ein wow Virus sind und eigentlich nicht geben sollte. Raids sollten wie damals Gilden vorbehalten sein und nicht für Huns und Kuns. Jedem steht es frei einer Guilde beizutreten. Wer das eben nicht will der sollte halt wissen das er eben nicht Raiden kann. Verstehe das geheule einfach nicht.

Das ist ein Teamspiel und schliesslich gibt es ja auch keine Random Fussballmeisterschaft oder?

bb


----------



## Atomas (29. Dezember 2009)

Allein schon wegen deiner Skillung würde ich dich nicht mitnehmen. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit euren ganzen "Ich mach damit auch genug Schaden!!111!"-Sprüchen. Klar, kann man als Affliction Warlock auch guten Damage Output bringen, trotzdem nicht vergleichbar mit dem Output eines Destros.


looooooool Dann kannste aber keinen WL spielen, Wenn du dir genau alles durchliest und zumindest die Prio-Liste zu Herzen nimmst, dann kannste auch mit Affli schaden machen. Naja wieder mal ein Dummschwäzer der sich nen WL-Twink hochgezockt hat und sich nicht richtig informiert hat. (kotz)

Zu den Rdm-Raids, naja gibts bei uns auch auf Nathrezim, naja die sogenannten "Progamer" sind auch nicht besser. Schnell durchkommen? lol das ich nicht lache, manchmal hab ich mit selbsternannten "Progamern" öfters nen Wipe als mit normalen Spielen, das soll heißen, das die Vollidioten und Vollspastikranken sich nicht wirklich konzentrieren und auch noch lachen wenn se scheiße bauen. Klasse, spitze, scheiß auf die Idioten mit Gearscore 1000k und ach ich bin Pro geh mir ausm Licht. 

Ich werde auch in Zukunft nach "NOOBS" im Channel fragen die mitwollen, die strengen sich wenigstens an, man hat neue Kontakte geknüpft und mit Übung wirds auch mit denen Irgendwann einfacher.Mein Gott WIPE, is doch egal, man hat ne Woche Zeit die Ini zu machen, dann Probiert mans halt öfters wie 10 mal mit den gleichen Leuten. Is mir persönlich lieber als so Vollpfosten die nach dem 2ten Wipe sich verpissen und das weinen anfangen, weil se 30g Repkosten haben. Lächerlich sowas.
bin auch mal mit fast Komplett T9 rdm Naxx geganen, OMG 7 wipes, na und? Die lernen es auch erst und spaß hat es mit der Gruppe allemal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das einzige was ich nicht absprechen kann ist, das zumindest das Gear die Vorraussetzung haben sollte, um in die Ini zu kommen, der rest kommt auch von ganz allein. 

Ihr selbsternannten "Pros", überlegt erstmal bevor ihr so nen Bullshit verzapft. Nicht jeder is mit nem Computer und WOW im Hirn geboren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ihr keinen Bock auf Wipes habt, dann holt euch Leute die ihr kennt und wisst, das sie alles perfekt können und belästigt uns "normalen" Spieler nicht mit scheiß /2 suche nach Leuten für XYZ, nur mit clearerfolg und gearscore 1000k.

so long


----------



## Firedragon0 (29. Dezember 2009)

Interessante Gedanken schwirren hier rum muss ich ja sagen^^

24 k Tank direkt kick usw. Da kann man ja anders mit den Leuten sprechen, viele sind da schon bereit von selber zu gehen wenn man sie nur dazu bringt einfach mal 1&1 zusammen zu zählen. Aber kicken ist ja viel einfach und so gibt man den Leuten auch eine Chance sich zu beweisen das sie vielleicht doch etwas können selbst mit 24 k hp aber passt schon  wir sind ja auch alle götter und haben direkt mit level 80 Equ 250+ und wissen alles auswendig^^ Epic Fail *kopfschüttel*

Letztens war bei uns ( Rexxar ) nen Aufruf von wegen suchen leute für Ulduar 10 mind 6 k dps bla bla bla... ich schau mir den Typ in Dalaran an und denk mir, jo Du bist der richtige 6 k dps mit blauer Ausrüstung. Aber man kann ja mal anfragen^^

Suche alles für ICC Ruf farmen, mind. 6 - 7 k dps... ich war versucht darunter zu schreiben "suche Leute für Flammenschlund mind. 10 k dps und Gearprüfung in OG" Aber lustig ist wenn man ausgerechnet dann die Leute in einer Inze bei hat und sich denkt ok 7 k dps. gefühlte 250er Itemlevel aber dann im Nexxus ganze 1,8 k dps fahren^^ 

Es gibt solche und solche Leute, einfach nicht drauf hören und spaß am Spiel haben^^


----------



## löööy (29. Dezember 2009)

Ein Leader kann die Spieler nicht anders als nach ihrem Equip beurteilen.
Natürlich ist es manchmal übertrieben dass Leute übertriebene Gruppen aufmachen.
Es gibt 2.Möglichkeiten:
-Der Leader ist selbst Lowequiped und will sich selber quasi durchziehen lassen
-Der Leader ist gut equiped und will nicht wipen (verständlich)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Leader, wenn sie eine GS vorgeben, diese zu 90% nicht haben.

Darum meckert nicht rum, entweder ihr schafft es mit euren Equip in solche "progroups" oder ihr geht in einen Raid der nicht 5400 GS+ und 8 k DPS vorraussetzt. Ich sehe eig. solche Groups sehr häufig
MfG


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Dezember 2009)

Tja manche dieser Randomraidleiter haben auch null Ahnung von anderen Klassen.

Hey wollte letztens Ony 25er random und der RL wollte mir erzählen das ich falsch gesockelt bin u die falsche HosenVZ habe

Was will ne Hex mit Wille da muß Ausdauer drauf u Tempo brauch sie auch nicht da muß Krit rein.

???? ja ne is klar

Ich würde mich Riesig drüber freuen wenn es Realmübergrreifende Schlachtzüge gibt u das tolle Addon Gearscore u auch Recount Skada (jedenfalls der DPS Schadensanteil) von Blizzardsseite aus verboten wird. Bei den SNG-tool funzt es ja auch hey das System sagt mein Equip ist okay für die Ini also geh ich da rein sei es tanken heilen und Schaden machen


----------



## Eyoda (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit dem Raiden erst vor kurzem mit meiner Priesterin ein paar erste Eindrücke gesammelt.

Ich habe bisher immer Leidenschaftlich meine 5-Mann Instanzen geheilt, kenne nun aber zumindest in den alten Instanzen sämtliche Gegner mit Vornamen.

Nun ist es auch auf meinem Server so, dass immer nach einer gewissen Rüstungsklasse und dem Erfolg gefragt wird. (Hierbei hätte ich mal eine Noob-Frage, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie berechnet man seinen Gearscore? Das Item-Lvl abzulesen ist klar, aber einen Gearscore hab ich noch nicht erblickt.)
Ich wurde nun durch ehemalige Gilden-Mitglieder (Freizeit, Spaß-Gilde) ab und an mal eingeladen, wenn gerade ein Heiler nicht anders auffindbar war.
Somit habe ich durch meine etlichen Instanzen mittlerweile eine Recht adäquate Rüstung ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rüstung klingt bei Stoff-Sachen irgendwie falsch.).
Dadurch dass ich ab und an mitgenommen wurde, und das Gruppenheilen recht gut lief (klar hab Fehler gemacht, beim bewegen z.B. bin ich noch recht träge, da ich in Instanzen nur auf die Lebensbalken schauen muss und daher eh weiß was geschieht.) habe ich nun auch die Erfolge für die jeweiligen Instanzen.
Das bedeutet das ich die Anforderungen mancher Bittsteller in Dalaran erfülle, allerdings muss ich gestehen, das ich keine Ahnung von den Boss-taktiken habe, nur weil ich diese einmal sah, und mich daher nie auf solche Anfragen melde.
Ich hätte da mal einen besseren Vorschlag zum Kenntnis-wissen über Bosse überlegt euch als RL doch lieber für jede Klasse eine Frage, die beantwortet werden muss.
Z.B. Wenn der Boss Schlagmichtot, die Fähigkeit FlüchteinPanik auf den Tank wirkt, wie verhältst du dich? (Priesterfrage)
Jeder Priester der Erfahrung hat sollte wissen ob er bei dieser Fähigkeit Magie-Bannen muss, oder auf den Zweiten-Tank (Fachausdrücke sind meist nicht mein Spezialgebiet) mit der Heilung umschwenken muss, da dieser den Boss übernimmt.
Das würde auch in gewissem maße verhindern, das Bewegungsfaule DD's dabei sind. Wenn diese dann wissen müssen bei welcher Fähigkeit, sie aus der grün,rot,gelb, lila mit grünem Blumenmuster Fläche herauslaufen müssen.

Ich bin nun einer Gilde beigetreten, die aus mehreren Hundert Accounts besteht. Dadurch ergibt es sich dass immer mal wieder jemand Raiden möchte. Und bei knapp 50 Personen die im Schnitt online sind findet sich immer eine Gruppe.

Daher kann ich es dir empfehlen es evtl. genauso zu machen. Such dir eine Gilde für Gelegenheitsspieler, die eine große Masse an Leuten bietet.
Ich glaube es gibt eine Seite bei der du nachgucken kannst wie die größten auf deinem Server heißen. Musst einfach mal googlen nach Gildenranking oder so.
Auf diese Weise findest du bei Gelegenheit immer Leute für einen Raid und evtl. passen eure Zeiten überein, so dass wie bei uns Raid-Gruppen entstehen, die alle Woche/2 Wochen oder Monat gemeinsam losziehen.



P.S.: Schöne grüße soll ich ausrichten, von Wilhelm. Das ist der NPC in der dritten Gegnergruppe von Burg Utgard, steht am Anfang ganz links.

PPS.: Irgendwann schaffe auch ich es meine Gedanken auf nur einen Satz zu beschränken, bis dahin habt bitte ein wenig Geduld mit mir.


----------



## Lemur72 (29. Dezember 2009)

ich möchte mal meinen senf dazugeben^^

das addon gearscore ist eine vernünftige sache um zu ermitteln wer tauglich ist einen bestimmten raid anzugehen

die übertriebene handhabung ist das problem^^. leute die selber so eben oder nicht dem equip und erfahrungsstatus entsprechen versuchen bestmögliche raids aufzustellen um selber net ins gewicht zu fallen.
generell ist es ein mittel zum zweck mit dem man sortieren kann ob jmd in frage kommt oder net.

das skill generell über equip geht ist vollkommen klar - nur den skill kann man niemandem ansehen!

wenn meine freunde und ich nen raid zusammenstellen für twinkruns achten wir darauf das eine ausewogene mischung zu finden ist um den raid clearen zu können.

ein beispiel
- weekly war jaraxxus legen
pdk 10 raid wird aufgemacht und es wollte ein hexer mit der absolut unterequippt war. er hat sich zusammen mit seinem freund gemeldet der (eleschami) überequippt war und darauf verwiesen das er seine klasse gut spielen kann.
beide wurden mitgenommen - und siehe da der hexer machte für sein equip guten dmg und bewieß das er kein bewegungslegastheniker ist
der dmg wurde insgesamt kompensiert und alles lag locker fröhlich firsttry mit spass im ts 

die mischung des raids ist meiner meinung nach der ausschlaggebende pkt.
davon ab - pdk 10 braucht niemand mehr da schmiede, grube und hdr genug drops bieten die gleichwertig sind.

mein appell - nutzt ruhig gearscore aber träumt net von übertriebenen werten sondern nehmt passende - so ist jeder vernünftige raid erfolgreich und jeder kann ab und an mal raiden auch wenn er net hardcoreprofidauerzocker ist - womöglich sogar mit spass um einen gemütlichen abend zu haben 

nur meine meinung ...

btw ... wer sich jetzt meine chars hier bei buffed ansieht sollte wissen das ich hier seit ewigen zeiten nichts mehr update - guckt im arsenal^^ und pöbelt net der hat keine ahnung - danke


----------



## Yxer (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns auf Baelgun habe ich Gott sei Dank noch von niemandem den Begriff Gearscore vernommen. Das Wort habe ich das erste im buffed Forum gehört. Aber das Problem Gear und Traumwerte ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Letztens hatte ich Langeweile und dachte mir warum gehe ich nicht mit meinem Shamie Heal PdK 10er (note: das war kurz vor Patch 3.3). Im Tool gab es keine bereits bestehende Gruppe, aber 1 Tank + genügend Heiler. Ich dachte mir, ich schnappe mir einen Tank aus der Gilde, der bei Bedarf auch mal Ansagen im TS machen kann und baue mir eine Gruppe.

/w tank aus dem Tool: guten abend, lust auf pdk 10er?
/w zurück: Ja, sehr gerne, allerdings habe ich nur 30k life. Falls das für dich ok ist.
(An dieser Stelle dachte ich mir, warum sollte 30k life nicht ok sein? Ist doch vollkommen ok für PdK 10er, außerdem wird er ja noch raidbuffed. Aber vllt hat er ja 2x den Trinket vom Event? Dann wäre vllt sein restliches Equip noch blau?)
/w Tank aus dem Tool: Kannst du bitte schnell deine 2 Trinkets posten?
/w zurück: 1x Monarchenkrabbe (das Ding den Juwes herstellen können, mit 2 Def Steinen gesockelt) und 1x Def Trinket aus Naxx.
/inv Tank aus dem Tool

Beim Ranporten gucke ich mir noch schnell sein restliches Equip an. So Durchschnittsitemlevel 219 + 2 200er Trinkets. Allerdings ordentlich verzaubert und gesockelt.

Ich schrieb ihm dass sein Equip doch ausreichendst für PdK 10er ist. Er schrieb mir zurück dass er gewohnt wäre von Raidleiter aufgrund zu wenig Life nicht mitgenommen wäre. Ich finde das echt traurig.

Wir kamen ohne Wipes durch, als Heiler konnte man vllt nicht nebenbei Tee trinken und nur auf Kettenheilung Taste hämmern. Aber wir kamen ohne Wipes durch, am Ende bedankte sich jeder für den netten Run und fürs Mitnehmen. So solls auch sein oder?


----------



## Gnomagia (29. Dezember 2009)

Apropos,weils grad passt:
hab mir gedacht,loggste dich mal wieder auf deinem dk ein,den sollen die gms ja nicht umsonst hergestellt haben.Ich schreibe ein bissel mit ein paar alten Bekannten,plötzlich fällt mir folgendes ins Auge(Chat ganz oben,das mit dem unkenntlich machen ist totaler mist,das man meinen namen sieht ist mir auch egal^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (29. Dezember 2009)

hehe, lustig, wie hier alle den Affli WL verteidigen.
Klar, ich spiele ihn auch am liebsten, aber im neuen Content braucht man Burst-Damage, da fährt ein Destro in kurzer Zeit wesentlich mehr Schaden.
Liegt aber auch daran, dass die Bosse alle innerhalb von 3min meistens im Dreck liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (29. Dezember 2009)

Fullquote inc.....






Genomchen schrieb:


> Jetzt mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Gearscore gelabber, wisst ihr eigtl bei dem ganzen Gerede, was Gearscore 4500 bedeutet? Wisst ihr eigtl was für eine absolut minimale Anforderung dies darstellt? Damals hiess es auch ned "lfm für BT, minimum t4", nein, da war minimum t5 Niveau und ein wenig Erfahrung gefragt (wenn mal überhaupt ein Random Raid ging). Ich geb euch ein Beispiel: Meine Hexe ist PVE technisch im t7.5 Content hängen geblieben. Das einzige, was sie aus neuem hat ist der Gürtel von ich glaub Klingenschuppe Ulduar 10er und den Helm (I-lvl 232), Den Rest den sie trägt ist komplett t7,5 Content Equipped (nachzusehen unter Genomchen in Armory). Meine Hexe hat was mit 4300 Gearscore. Das bedeutet einen Gearscore von 4500 zu verlangen ist nichts weiter, als nach einem Equip zu verlangen, was höher als t7.5 liegt, was mehr als gerechtfertigt für den Content ist. Man is auch nicht mit t4 den t6 Content raiden gegangen und wenn dann nur Leute, die in Gilden mit FirstKills waren.




Genau T4 ist nämlich schon zu hoch angesiedelt..........lolz.......es gab Leute die haben BT mit T3 gemacht also setzen 6.......


----------



## Genomchen (29. Dezember 2009)

Nightingale, dein setzen sechs und dein primitiv dämliches "lolz" gebe ich an dich zurück. Du kannst die sag ich mal 99% aller Spieler nicht mit dem einen Prozent vergleichen, denen der Bildschirm schon ausm Arsch wächst und ihr Leben damit verbringen, Rotationen zu fahren. Die paar Japsen, die damals BT in T3 gecleart haben waren Freaks, nichts anderes. Also versuch ned meinen Post, der nunmal Tatsache ist, mit deinem "Einmal-in-tausend-Jahren"-Beispiel auseinander zu nehmen. Setzen, durchgefallen! Oder hast du gedacht, ich hab von den Japsen nix mitbekommen damals? Wenn du Genomchens erfolge angesehen hättest, hättest du festgestellt, dass ich alles ausser SW clear habe. Die Japsen sind damals genau dann durch BT "gerushed", als ich gerade mit BT anfing. Ausserdem haben sie das nicht in full t3 gemacht. Sieht man sich nämlich die Screens vom Illidan Kill an, sieht man sehr deutlich, dass sie Kreuz und quer die Items an hatten, die sie auf dem Weg dorthin erlooten konnten. So stand da ein Hexer mit t4 Helm etc, sprich bei Illidan wars schon längst nichtmehr t3. Soviel dazu und jetzt nochmal setzen, durchgefallen!


----------



## Galjun (29. Dezember 2009)

z.b mir ist lieber ein 200er-219, evtl paar 232er Teile der alles Episch gesockelt hat und beste VZ, als einer der mit hauptsächlich 232/245 kommt und Blaue steine hat und dann eine 50AP bzw 85AP verz. weil der meinung ist "erst wenn item 251+ blabla droppt mach ich Massaker/berserker drauf und erst wenn T10 habe, mache ich Epische splitter rein"
Beim 200/219er weiss ich das er sich mühe gibt mit seinem Char und viel wert legt um das beste rauszuholen was sein Equip zulässt.
Heute sieht man in randomraids oft solchee mit t9 und blaue steine drinn haben -.-


----------



## x123 (29. Dezember 2009)

fehlpost, sry

bitte löschen


.


----------



## Saberclaw (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich schon Gearscore, was für mich Neuland ist, und Gearcheck höre, bekomm ich Brechreiz.
Dass diese Form der Raidbewerberfilterung irgendwo notwendig ist, wenn man sich mal anschaut wie leicht man an gutes Eq kommen kann, seh ich ja ein. Es erinnert mich nur ständig daran, wozu WoW degeneriert ist. Ich trauere den alten Zeiten hinterher.
Dennoch ignoriere ich sowas so gut es geht, komme durch meine Gilde an gutes Eq und hoffe, dass Cataclysm im Zuge dieser Zerstörung solche Undinge von der Platte fegt.


----------



## Flatrian (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich find es albern. DPS und Life Werte sind eigentlich das wichtigste... Kommt halt drauf an wo man hin will.
Bei uns werden Twink/Randomraids von meinem Raid selber veranstaltet (jedes we einmal) und das sehr erfolgreich. Wer scheisse baut etc, kommt halt auf die "Schwarze Liste". Wer gut ist, darf jedes mal gerne wieder nachfragen oder aber er wird direkt gefragt, wenn er online ist.

Aber im generellen wird nach Itemscore etc nie gefragt... Naja.. Forscherliga... Da kann man sich das auch nicht wirklich leisten *g*


----------



## TheWoox (29. Dezember 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich hab mich u.a. wegen all den Geschichten aus dem PvE-Tagesgeschäft größtenteils zurückgezogen.
> Doch vor meinem Rückzug hab ich es als Raidlead so gehandhabt, dass ich jeden mitgenommen habe, der für die Raidini die Mindestansprüche erfüllte.
> Leute die mir damals mit Sachen alá "Sag mal spinnst du? Du willst mit jemandem Naxx gehen, der kein Full T8,75 hat?" gekommen sind, hab ich sofort gekickt.



Moin,
joa darüber denk ich auch grad nach, mein main ist echt nicht schlecht equipt, dudutank und lockerst pdok25 tankready, hab alle innis mit dem durch und hab mir für meinen meleeschamietwink ne menge zeug gekauft wos grad ging weil ich den seit naxx nimmer angefasst hatte (andrer acc^^)
nu wo ich ihn wiederhab und neu equipt hab ists echt krass wieviel alle auf acm´s und gearscore legen, klar acm zeigt das man schon in der inni war aber es heisst nicht das die leute auch plan von haben, jedes mal pdk25 rnd sieht man leute die entweder in feuerbomben sterben, von eisheuler totgecharged werden oder von jarraxus abgefackelt und dabei das meleecamp versuchen mitzunehmen. dann kommen nach nem fail so sprüche wie "wo bleibt der heal nur gimpheiler dabei" "auf so nen lowraid hab ich keinen bock+leave" etc. ist echt schade wies grad mit gearscore, achievements und pe... ähh dps metern den spaß am raiden nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Soöruz

tante edith: achja, server ist frostwolf, hordenseite^^


----------



## Alka1 (29. Dezember 2009)

das grundsätzliche prob is nun mal das, dass heutzutage nicht nur jeder jede instanz (theoretisch) sehen kann, sondern auch sehen will! Früher ham sich die casuals auch mit heros und einsteigerraids, für die man keine mindestanforderungen erfüllen musste, begnügt... nach dem motto: "ich kann nicht soviel zeit aufwenden und werde deshalb nicht raiden, kann aber trotzdem meinen spass im spiel haben". 

heute versuchen die gleichen spieler eben in die "highend-instanzen" zu gelangen, weil blizz den content (theoretisch) eben so casualfreundlich gestaltet hat (leider). allerdings hätten 25 schlecht spielende, mies equippte / geskillte / verzauberte casuals keine chance, den content zu schaffen. dementsprechend werden vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen, um zumindest die zahl dieser spieler gering zu halten... ach u know what i mean 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. Flatrian, alte Socke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt dir der name "Alkadavi" noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smiley26793 (29. Dezember 2009)

mach selber raids auf und  fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marpesia (29. Dezember 2009)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Allein schon wegen deiner Skillung würde ich dich nicht mitnehmen. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit euren ganzen "Ich mach damit auch genug Schaden!!111!"-Sprüchen. Klar, kann man als Affliction Warlock auch guten Damage Output bringen, trotzdem nicht vergleichbar mit dem Output eines Destros.


Ähm ... wielang ist es her, dass Du auf maxdps mal geschaut hast was die stärksten DPS-Skillungen sind ? Im Moment ist Afli mit die stärkste PvE-Skillung und hab bisher auch noch keinen Destro mit gleichwertigem Equip gesehen der es auch nur annähernd geschafft hat an meinen Schaden zu kommen. Nebenbei hab ich das sogar schon zu BC-zeiten geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll Leute geben, die total anders skillen als die meisten und komischerweise mit ihrer Art zu spielen trptzdem sehr erfolgreich sind ... seit 3 Jahren spiel ich nen Afli und egal welcher Patch kam, ich hab es nie geändert. Und egal was andere gesagt haben, ich war bisher in den Raids, in denen ich dabei war, meistens unter den Top5 im dmg. 

Aber darum gehts hier garnicht ... Es geht einfach darum, dass die Leute mittlerweile einfach Ansprüche haben die nicht normal sind. Ich hab hier gelesen, dass für ICC itemlvl 232 verlangt wird ... das wäre schön weil dann dürfte ich nämlich mitgehen. Bei uns (Dethecus Horde, für die, die gefragt haben, wo ich spiele) wird mittlerweile itemlvl 245 für ICC verlangt, egal ob 10er oder 25er. 

Das mit der eigenen Raidgruppe wäre ne super Idee, nur leider bin ich relativ neu auf dem Server (hab von KdV getranst weil der Server damals unspielbar war) und kenne nicht wirklich viele, die mir beim Raidlead helfen würden. Aber ich denke, dass das wohl mit eine der einzigen, wirklich sinnvollen Alternativen ist, wenn man das PvE-Geschäft nicht ganz aufgeben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marpesia (29. Dezember 2009)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> Hier weint jetzt nicht wirklich jemand über Gearcheck, oder?
> 
> Es ist doch, nicht erst seid 3.3, extremst einfach geworden sich seinen Ansprüchen (Welchen Raid will ich mit?) auszurüsten.
> Wenn heute jemend raiden will, und noch nicht mal Ansatzweise den Vorstellungen entspricht den die Raidleiter an das Equip stellen... Ja dann lösch deinen Account.
> ...


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...

ICH HABE DIESEN BEITRAG HIER VERFASST ... hast Dir die Mühe gemacht meinen Char an zu schauen bevor Du das hier geschrieben hast ? 
a) spiele ich meine Klasse & meine Skillung seit "3" Jahren ! Ich brauch nix mehr lernen da ich in einer sehr großen, erfolgreichen Raidgilde sogar sowas wie Afli-Klassenleiter war. btw hab ich so ziemlich alles an Equip gefarmt was ich außerhalb von ICC und PDOK bekommen kann. Bedeutet ich trage T9, einige item-lvl-245 Klamotten & anderes Zeugs. Habe Raidberufe, so das mein Char mit VZ & Sockeln extra noch "gepimpt" wurde etc ...
Also erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass es seit 3.3 so einfach ist an Equip zu kommen denn das weiss ich selber !
Trotzdem werde ich nicht mit genommen ! Ich werde nicht mit genommen weil ich kein item-lvl 245 trage ... ich werde nicht mit genommen weil ich keine 8k DPS fahre oder ich werde nicht mit genommen weil ich leider den Clear-Erfolg noch nicht habe ! Wie auch, wenn man nie mitgenommen wird !
Abgesehen davon wird Blizzard selbst wohl am besten wissen welches Equip für einen Raid reicht ! Und wenn ich mich im Schlachtzugsbrowser für diese Instanzen mittlerweile anmelden kann wirds wohl reichen ! Am Anfang von 3.3 war es noch so, dass für PDOK & ICC dort stand, dass mein Equip nicht ausreicht. Hab ich ziemlich schnell geändert.
Es ist mittlerweile egal was man tut ... denn wie ich schon gesagt hab: Hast kein T10 full wirst in ne T9-Raid-Instanz nicht mehr mit genommen, überspitzt formuliert und das ist KRANK ! Das hat mit "normalem" Spielspaß nichts mehr zutun ! 

Und ja, ne eigene Raidgruppe auf machen ... wie ich schon erwähnte ... ich bin neu auf dem Server und kenne leider nicht soviele und nen Raid leiten weil ich die Boss-Taktiken aus schriftlichen Erklärungen und Videoguides kenne ist wohl ein wenig gewagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also einmal wirklich mit gegangen zu sein muss da schon drin sein für nen zukünftige Raidleiterin *g*


----------



## Rongor (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds immer lustig, wie abwertend über Casuals geschrieben wird.

Man sollte sich vor Augen führen das es die Casuals sind, die dieses Spiel erschwinglich halten.
Schmeisst alle casuals raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal sehen wie ihr wg. steigender Preise heult.

Wenn es nur halb so viele Progamer in WoW geben würde, wie in diesem Forum, dann müsste Blizz direkt 100 neue Server einrichten.

Die meisten können nichtmal den Unterschied zw. Pro und Casual erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (29. Dezember 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Die meisten können nichtmal den Unterschied zw. Pro und Casual erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Casual Player: Gelegenheitsspieler, z.B. jemand, der ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr zu einer wöchentlich stattfindenden Brettspielrunde erscheint.
Pro(fessional) Gamer: Jemand, der im ESport Bereich tätig ist und dort mittels Sponsoring und Prämien seinen Lebenunterhalt verdient.

Woraus folgt, dass 99% der WoW-Spieler weder das eine, noch das andere sind und versuchen sich zwanghaft mit falschen Etiketten in zwei Gruppen aufzuteilen.

(Wobei anzumerken ist, dass beide Begriffe vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit bei so ziemlich jedem WoW-Spieler ein deutliches "Häh?!" ausgelöst hätten.)


----------



## Rongor (29. Dezember 2009)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Woraus folgt, dass 99% der WoW-Spieler weder das eine, noch das andere sind und versuchen sich zwanghaft mit falschen Etiketten in zwei Gruppen aufzuteilen.



/sign!!!
So ist es^^ Und schön, dass es noch intelligentes Leben auf diesem Planeten gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (29. Dezember 2009)

That's the WoW we play...
Naja was soll man machen?


----------



## Marpesia (29. Dezember 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Ich finds immer lustig, wie abwertend über Casuals geschrieben wird.
> 
> Man sollte sich vor Augen führen das es die Casuals sind, die dieses Spiel erschwinglich halten.
> Schmeisst alle casuals raus
> ...


Mal abgesehen davon: Will eigentlich nicht wieder diese Casual-Diskussion beginnen aber was genau ist das eigentlich ...
Wie gesagt, ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WoW, von Anfang an war die Hexe mein Main und ich war eigentlich IMMER in großen Raidgilden, die zwischen 3 + 5 Raidtagen in der Woche hatten. Ich kenn den ganzen Kram, angefangen von Raidplaner, DKP, Klassenleiter (war selber eine ^^) und was es nicht alles gab ... leider war ich auch eine von denen, die anderen gesagt hat "bitte überdenk Deine Berufswahl als Raider, vielleicht skillst hier und da bissel um, komm wir üben das mal" usw ... halt einfach, weil mir meine Raidleitung dies damals aufgetragen hat ^^ ich war sogar böser Spion ob alle Hexer im Raid potten und wehe da war einer dabei der dies nicht getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich damit sagen will: Ich hab selber mal jede freie Minute vor dem Game gesessen & würde mich nicht als Gelegenheitsspielerin bezeichnen, nur weil ich mich plötzlich entschieden habe mehr Zeit im RL zu verbringen als vorm PC *g*
Hier wird immer ziemlich viel pseudo-Gelaber ausgepackt über "Casuals" & dieses und jenes, ohne das die meisten Leute, die so schimpfen, sich da auch nur 2 Min. ihre EIGENEN Gedanken drüber gemacht haben. Jeder labert das Rumgewhine der anderen nach und fühlt sich auch noch überlegen dabei ... extrem traurig & primitiv !

Überlegt mal worum es hier genau geht ... die meisten Leute wissen selber, dass man zur Zeit sehr leicht an Equip kommt. Und die meisten Leute tun auch alles dafür um es zu bekommen. Ich geh allein jede Woche irgendwie in PDK 25 um irgendwie mal so ne T-Teil-Trophäe zu bekommen, hatte bisher nur leider nie das Glück *g* aber an dem Beispiel sieht man: Ich war gefühlte 1000x in PDK, egal ob 10er oder 25er und hatte einfach nur Pech mit dem Loot. Sagt denn dann jetzt mein Equip was darüber aus wieviel Ahnung ich hab ? NEIN, tut es nicht ! Aber ja, ich weiss auch, dass das egal ist und die Leute nicht interessiert weil sie das ja schlecht an meiner Nasenspitze ablesen können *g*
Und aus dem Grund verlieren auch viele andere Spieler die Lust ! Und das sind meistens die Leute, die das Spiel nicht ganz soooo verbissen sehen und noch ein wenig Witz in die Geschichte bringen ... es wäre sehr traurig um diese Spieler, da es WoW noch langweiliger machen würde als es teilweise eh schon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denkt mal drüber nach und nehmt mehr "Casuals" wie mich mit, sonst habt ihr nix mehr zu lachen weil irgend wer die Irreführung aus Versehen auf den Heiler gesetzt hat oder irgend wer falsch läuft und damit den ganzen Raid wipen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind das nicht Szenen über die man gerne lacht ? Naja, heute leider nicht mehr ... ^^
Ne, Spaß bei Seite ... vielleicht wollt ich auch einfach nur'n bissel Frust ab lassen weil ich halt generell nie viel Random mit gehen "musste", auf Grund der bisher stätigen Gildenmitgliedschaft meinerseits, und wohl dann erstmal drauf klar kommen muss wie die große, böse Welt außerhalb der warmen, freundlichen Gildengemeinschaft so aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoldenX (29. Dezember 2009)

That's the WoW we play...
Naja was soll man machen?

quiten oder hinnehmen.... !


----------



## Andros-LL (29. Dezember 2009)

Kein Scherz, auf meinem Realm habe ich vollgendes am Releaseday des Patches 3.3 gelesen:

[Handel][Wayne]: LFM ICC 10er, /w me mit Clearerfolg 10er oder 25er. GS 5500+. Fehler werden mit kick bestraft.



Hui also schauen wir uns das mal an... Am RELEASEDAY des patches forderte dieser Vollchecker das man den Content bereits clear haben muss um mitzugehen. Fehler haben kick zur folge -> ähm es gibt wieder schöne Trashpacks und da nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler sich die Vorfreude durch PTR Testraids versaut haben kennen sogut wie keine die Tücken aber wenns nach dem Hans Wurst ging fliegt jeder der den Content nicht mindestens mitprogrammiert hat.

5500GS wobei dieses Addon der größte Müll überhaupt ist, da man durch Heros ja locker auf 5000 kommt aber naja... 5500 habe ich gerademal mit meinem Pdok 25er Gear... alles was ich gerne hätte habe ich nicht aber einiges und dieser Spieler sucht Leute die wahrscheinlich zu dem Zeitpunkt best in slot items aus PDOK tragen.

Als ich ihn dann anflüsterte mit: Du weißt schon das der Patch heut erst rausgekommen ist, wie soll da jemand den Erfolg haben?

Daraufhin kam nur: Ja wenn man kein kleiner spasst ist dann informiert man sich eben ich nehm da bestimmt keine Gimps mit die nichtmal wissen wie die Bosse gehen(...)

Danach habe ich mich mit einem breiten Grinsen auf dem Gesicht ausgeloggt und noch Stunden köstlich über dieses ROXXOR GAMER amüsiert.

----------

Zum Topic, dieses du musst mindestens bei Blizzard arbeiten und schon LV 85er Items tragen und alles Clear haben bevor du mit darfst und natürlich GS 6000+ Gesucht für afk in dalaran stehen /w me... Leute die dermaßen Anforderungen stellen die Lach ic hherzlich aus.

Klar wenn wir aus der Gilde neue 80er twinks equipen dann nehmen wir die beste Gruppe für PDOK und ähnliches mit damit es schnell geht und es ist auch nicht zu verdenken das nicht jeder Randomraider 5 Monate nach release immer noch Boss für Boss mit 15 Wipes erarbeiten möchte sondern lieber schnell durch aber man sieht ja wohin das führt, die Leute suchen in Dimensionen die absolut unreal sind.

An dieser Stelle kann ich nur sagen, seid froh ne gute Gilde zu haben und dann /leave allgemein /leave handel und dann lasst die Leute ihre Wünsche in den Chat schreiben und freut euch das ihr sie nicht ertragen müsst.

Statt "suche leute 5500 GS nur mit clearerfolg" kann man übrigens auch gleich schreiben "suche leute die mich Equipen und Ziehen" meistens sind solche proleten nämlich genau die die PDOK Geared leute suchen aber selber noch mit 70er Items und 60er PvP Teilen rumrennen.

Amen


----------



## madmurdock (29. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Gearscore... sollte die komplett wertung, was auch immer, deines aktuellen gear sein. Also das was du atm trägst.



Gearscore = Ilvl Hochrechnung. Item xy wird ein Zahlenwert gegeben und es werden dann alle Zahlenwerte der Items addiert. Gerade zu den Zeiten wo jeder Hansel T9 kriegen kann (eigentlich ists ja von BLizz so gedacht, dass Twinks Anschluss finden koennen...), gibt es immer mehr _schlechte_ Casuals (also die Leute, die sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse beschaeftigen) mit sehr gutem "Gearscore/Durchschnitts ilvl). Infolgedessen meinen dann die Pro Raidleader, dass ein noch höherer verlangter Gearscore die "miesen Spieler" davon abhaelt sich in ihrem Raid einzufinden. Da Gearscore aber nun mal ungleich Skill ist, hilft auch das nicht und die Messlatte wird noch hoeher gelegt. Tja, mich hats dazu getrieben Random Runs fast gar nicht mehr zu besuchen, was ich eigentlich sehr Schade finde..


----------



## J_0_T (29. Dezember 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Gearscore = Ilvl Hochrechnung. Item xy wird ein Zahlenwert gegeben und es werden dann alle Zahlenwerte der Items addiert. Gerade zu den Zeiten wo jeder Hansel T9 kriegen kann (eigentlich ists ja von BLizz so gedacht, dass Twinks Anschluss finden koennen...), gibt es immer mehr _schlechte_ Casuals (also die Leute, die sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse beschaeftigen) mit sehr gutem "Gearscore/Durchschnitts ilvl). Infolgedessen meinen dann die Pro Raidleader, dass ein noch höherer verlangter Gearscore die "miesen Spieler" davon abhaelt sich in ihrem Raid einzufinden. Da Gearscore aber nun mal ungleich Skill ist, hilft auch das nicht und die Messlatte wird noch hoeher gelegt. Tja, mich hats dazu getrieben Random Runs fast gar nicht mehr zu besuchen, was ich eigentlich sehr Schade finde..



Lassen wir ma das cassual/pro  setzen weg.

Denn die mehr_schlehte_cassuals sind eigendlich die spieler die nach so einem gs fragen oder auch equipcheck mit clear erfolgen ansetzen das sie idioten sind die sich ziehen lassen wollen... und die sogenannten Pro raidleader haben ma direkt keinen plan.

Gearscore sagt nix über skill aus... genauso wenig meine untherose das wetter vorhersagen kann.

Ich spiele schon mit dem gedanken in sw jeden als spammer zu melden der dieses wort in den mund legt um ne grp aufzubauen... keine ahnung warum aber das verlangen wächst.


----------



## Marpesia (29. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon mit dem gedanken in sw jeden als spammer zu melden der dieses wort in den mund legt um ne grp aufzubauen... keine ahnung warum aber das verlangen wächst.


Kann ich gut nach vollziehen, das Verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (29. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Lassen wir ma das cassual/pro  setzen weg.
> 
> Denn die mehr_schlehte_cassuals sind eigendlich die spieler die nach so einem gs fragen oder auch equipcheck mit clear erfolgen ansetzen das sie idioten sind die sich ziehen lassen wollen... und die sogenannten Pro raidleader haben ma direkt keinen plan.



Ja gut, aber die Leute erkennt man in der Regel eigentlich am Gildennamen, gesockelten Gems etc etc. Ausserdem schaue ich mir in der Regel auch den Raidleader an, der den Run aufmacht. Aber wie gesagt, um mich nicht mit solchen Idioten abgeben zu müssen verzichte ich groesstenteils auf solche Runs.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (29. Dezember 2009)

Gearchecks finde ich ok, dabei ist das eigentliche itemlevel meißt gar nicht so wichtig.
Die gearanforderungen für die meißten normalmodes sind lächerlich gering und lassen sich bequem durch hcabfarmen erfüllen.
Wie und was jemand gesockelt und verzaubert hat zeigt aber in einem gewissen Maße wie sehr man sich mit seinem char beschäftigt hat, und wie "ernst" man die sache nimmt. Das muss nichts über das Spielvermögen aussagen, aber in vielen fällen tut es das.

AVcheck hab ich noch nie gemacht. vor allem nach diesem patch fällt es ganz extrem auf das viele random raidleader schon nach einer woche das av vorraussetzen. Jemand der in woche 1 nicht dazu gekommen ist es zu machen, oder mit twinks schnell durchwill kommt da teilweise schon in erklärungsnot.
Aber sich vor nem boss mal 3 minuten länger zeit zu nehmen und ihn komplett zu erklären scheint ja teilweise schon zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Kipp (29. Dezember 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man das nicht alles verallgemeinern. Es gibt einfach mehrere Situationen.

EQ-Check:

Man stellt überzogene Anforderungen ...
... die man selber nicht erfüllt. Da hilft (am besten direkt nach dem Spam) /2 öhm, machst du denn mit deinem blauen Kram 5k dps? (Flamewar inc, mach das manchmal und danach sucht der betreffende meistens nicht mehr)
... weil man schnell durch möchte, vllt weil einem nur noch ein Teil fehlt. Dann ist das das gute Recht des RL. Fertig. Geht einfach nicht mit.

Wenn man realistische Anforderungen stellt, wird man trotzdem von Leuten geflamed, die mit 200er Equip durch ICC möchten und der Ansicht sind, in blaue Sockel gehört, auch als nicht-Tank, Ausdauer. Viele von denen werden sicherlich auch im Buffedforum Threads eröffnen.

Ich denke mal, auf meinem Server (Gilneas, Allianz) ist das kein großes Thema oder das wird nach dem inv geklärt. Aber wenn man beispielsweise einem mies gesockeltem Spieler darlegt, dass er mies gesockelt ist, fühlt sich der unter Umständen von "Pro-Gamern" diskriminiert und eröffnet beispielsweise mimimi Threads. Ich sage nicht, dass der Ersteller dieses Themas so jemand ist. Ich schließ es aber auch nicht aus.


----------



## shadowfritz (30. Dezember 2009)

einfache Antwort:

EQ-Check und evtl. auch das Vorraussetzen bestimmter AV's sind im High-End oft unvermeidbar,da man sicher gehen muss,dass man nicht mit irgendwelchen unerfahrenen Lowbobs Raids wie ICC
betritt,allerdings sollte man es nicht übrtreiben,da meiner Meinung nach immernoch Skill>Equip.

Und so Leute die für Heros nur DDs ab 3k DPS mitnehmen find ich sowieso nur lächerlich...

mfg shadowfritz


----------



## Jim.Ex (30. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon mit dem gedanken in sw jeden als spammer zu melden der dieses wort in den mund legt um ne grp aufzubauen... keine ahnung warum aber das verlangen wächst.



Ich mach das immer ohne vorwarnung wenn er 3 mal das Handel channel vollgespammt hat.
Komischerweise hör ich danach nichts mehr von ihm cO


----------



## Vispi (30. Dezember 2009)

geht hier überhaubt noch wer raiden weils Spaß macht ?

zwischen den ganzen DPS, Gearcheck, Erfolgswahnsinn verliert man doch die Lust 

wenn ich manschmal im Raid stehe und das gestresse und gegenseitige angenerve erlebe nur weil jemanden mal nen Fehler passiert könnt ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln

es ist schon richtig das man sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen sollte und versuchen als Teamplayer das beste aus seinem Char rauszuholen

aber man kann es auch dick übertreiben 

mir ist ein stressfreier Raid wo man vieleicht mal umfällt aber locker und stimmig an die Sache rangeht doch viel lieber als dieses ständige angepisse

ich will nit wissen wie lang das her ist das man mal so richtig herzhaft gelacht hat im TS wenn einer mal grütze baut 

das darf man jetzt nit falsch verstehen wenn man Leute dabei hat die nun wirklig garnix peilen auch nach freundlicher Erklärung nicht muss man sich das natürlich nicht ewig antun 

aber nen etwas lockeres Feeling wäre schon wünschenswert

leider fühlt man sich bei dem Content ständig wie auf der Flucht schneller schneller gogogo und wenn nicht alles gleich auf anhieb hinhaut wird rumgeheult 

leider denkt jeder nur noch an seinen eigenen Erfolg


----------



## Kindgenius (30. Dezember 2009)

Grad eben durfte ich mit meinem Krieger nicht ins PDK25, weil ich "nur" T9 anhabe und sonst itemlvl 226+. Das tolle daran ist ja, dass man nach T9 eben T9.5 holt, und das ist eben in PDK25!

Da frag ich mich, ob ich hier eigentlich das richtige Spiel spiele.


----------



## Bullock_ (30. Dezember 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Grad eben durfte ich mit meinem Krieger nicht ins PDK25, weil ich "nur" T9 anhabe und sonst itemlvl 226+. Das tolle daran ist ja, dass man nach T9 eben T9.5 holt, und das ist eben in PDK25!
> 
> Da frag ich mich, ob ich hier eigentlich das richtige Spiel spiele.



Kenn' ich, das Problem. Man kommt heute generell nur dann in Raids, wenn man zu 100% nichts mehr daraus benötigt.

Bei den alten Tokens konnten die Leute halt noch raussieben, so dass man es als Raidleiter in einem 10er Raid (im 25er ist dies wohl nicht möglich, ohne dass die Truppe revoltiert) durchaus erreichen kann, dass man der einzige seiner Klasse und Rüstungsklasse ist und andere Spieler der gleichen Tokensorte (im Falle DK z.B. Dudu, Mage und Schurke) gleich draußen bleiben. Und so denken nicht wenige, zumindest wenn man sich zu Naxx/Ulduarzeiten manchmal die LFM-Schreie einiger Personen durchgelesen hatte.

Da die Tokens in PdK aber nun universell ist, muss man als RL halt entweder ein Ninjalooter sein oder eben alle Leute raussieben, die noch ansatzweise kein T10 haben.


----------



## SirYork (30. Dezember 2009)

also icc 10er mach ich mit rnd grp ohne probleme da können ruhig ddler mit 6000 dps mitkommen


----------



## Testare (31. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich?

Sobald jemand ankommt mit "Suche xxx für yyy, Gearcheck Mitte xyz" kann er/sie mich gerne am Arsch lecken.
In 95% aller Fälle kommen diese Raids nur unter derbsten Problemen voran, wenn überhaupt. Gearscore sagt einerseits NICHTS, aber auch mal GAR NICHTS aus wie jemand spielt. Ebensowenig Erfolge. Und diejenigen, die sich auf Kinderscheisse wie Gearchecks einlassen sind meistens die Deppen, die sonst nirgends mitkommen, eben weil sie entweder unterdurschnittlich spielen oder weil sie sozial so unverträglich sind dass keine wirklich gute erfolgreiche Gilde aufnehmen würde.

Von daher, lasst die Lowbrains doch fordern was sie wollen...


----------



## Paxter (31. Dezember 2009)

dieser ganze gearcheckwahn ist doch lächerlich.
man wir teilweise in nen t9 raid nicht mitgenommen weil man kein t10 gear vorweisen kann.da haben einige den knall echt nicht mehr gehört.

was ist mit den ganzen spielern die nachkommen und vor kurzem erst 80 geworden sind? ich gehe da lieber mit leuten in nen raid die sich noch freuen wenn sie ein item bekommen und froh sind überhaupt irgendwo mitzukommen als mich mit diesen ganzen selbstherrlichen möchtegern imba wow-göttern rumzuärgern.
dauert vielleicht ein bißchen länger bis man was clear hat und man muß die bosse auch mal ein bißchen ausführlicher erklären...so what? da hat man wenigstens noch was zu tun und muß nicht eine woche nach release einer neuen raidini in dala rumgammeln und blizz flamen weil kein neuer conten kommt.


----------



## TheOneWG (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Entwicklung in WoW sehr problematisch. Ich spiele seit mehr als 10 Jahren MMORPGs. Doch sowas wie in WoW habe ich in dieser Art und Weise noch nicht erlebt. Einige scheinen einfach zu vergessen, dass es um den Spielspaß geht. Natürlich möchte man ohne große Fehlversuche einen Dungeon oder Raid schaffen. Trotzdem geht es doch um das miteinander und die gemeinsame Reise. Das rückt für viele in den Hintergrund. Da wird sich teilweise bei Random-Gruppen nicht einmal mehr begrüßt. Reinkommen, Rüstung überprüfen, durchhetzen und die Gruppe verlassen. Das hat für mich wenig mit Spielspaß zu tun.

Natürlich bringt ein Spieler mit hohem Gear-Score dem Raid mehr. Selbst wenn es ein schlechter Spieler ist. Trotzdem sollte man am Ende des Tages nicht vergessen, dass hinter den Figuren Menschen stecken. Personen deren Fähigkeiten man nicht mit einem Gear-Score messen kann.

Manchmal würde ich mir wünschen, dass WoW dahingehend mehr wie in der Anfangszeit (Closed Beta) wäre. Nein, ich will nicht heulen, dass früher alles besser war. WoW macht immer noch eine Menge Spaß. Trotzdem waren die Leute früher nicht so fixiert auf Werte. Heutzutage wird doch alles nur noch über Werte geklärt. Wie hoch ist deine DPS? Lass mich deinen Gear-Score checken.....usw.....


----------



## Klondike (31. Dezember 2009)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community !
> 
> Ich weiss leider nicht wie es sich auf anderen Servern verhält aber auf Dethecus hat sich der böse Geist der "DPS-Gearscore"-Seuche breit gemacht.
> ...




ab da habe ich nicht weitergelesen...mach doch deinen eigenen raid auf, nach deinen wünschen...kein check/keine ansprüche/keine erfahrung...bitte du bist der boss

warum zum henker weinst du über leute die dich nicht mitspielen lassen wollen, weil du in ihren augen zu mies bist?

nach dem drölfstenmal kapier ich es noch immer nicht, warum spielen die leute nicht einfach so wie sie wollen, wer ne ini nur mit itemlevel245 min besuchen will...gottverdammt soll er doch


----------



## skuzy (31. Dezember 2009)

böse leistungsorientierte Gesellschaft! 

Aber ist leider so, dass wenn ich hundert Leute mit gutem Gear und Clearerfolgen anschaue und hundert mit schlechtem Gear und ohne irgendwelche Erfahrung die Chance ENORM ist, dass ich in der ersten Gruppe mehr gute Spieler finde.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, als Raidleiter hätte ich auch wenig Lust hier viele mitzunehmen, wenn ich mir das ganze Gemecker ansehe, da kann ich mir einfach gut vorstellen wie freundlich die schon ingame sind - zusammen mit schlechtem EQ ist das leider die Todeskombi :/

Wenn man freundlich ist und nicht zu weit weg von realistischen Anforderungen kommt man eigentlich immer rein - hab ich bisher auch selbst nur so erlebt, man darf sich halt nur nicht für Speedruns etc. melden. 

Aber raiden ohne Gilde ist eh mehr was für Masochisten, find ich :/


----------



## Kehlas (31. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wie oft noch?
> 
> Der RL kann dir nicht in den Kopf sehen... der einzige Anhaltspunkt über deine "mögliche" Leistung sind nunmal Equip/Erfolge!




Dem kann bzw. muß ich leider zustimmen. Man kann als Raidleader leider erstmal nur nach dem Equipstand schauen, ob der jenige wirklich was auf dem Kasten hat oder nur durch seine Gildeninternen Raids so weit gekommen ist (also gezogen und equipt wurde) , zeigt sich leider meist erst im Raid. 

Es ist nunmal so wie im RL. Wenn du nach einer Frau suchst, spricht dich nunmal auch erst das äußere an, Ob der Charakter des Menschen dann auch entsprechend gut ist, zeigt sich ja erst, wenn man ihn kennengelernt hat.

Aber mal ehrlich, WoW ist doch nicht erst seit gestern zu einem Spiel verkommen, wo nur noch maximale Erfolge zählen. Der Spielspass ist doch teilweise schon lang auf der Strecke geblieben. Wer WoW "ernsthaft" betreibt, merkt schnell das es mehr in Arbeit ausartet anstatt Entspannung nach einem harten Arbeitstag zu bringen.


----------



## Calystro (31. Dezember 2009)

Also ich machen mir einen Spaß daraus, wenn ich solche  Ansagen im /2 lese mir den Poster mal anzuschauen.

Was man da teilweise zu sehen bekommt ist echt zum "Kugeln".  
Denn teilweise ist es echt so das die Kameraden ihre eigenen Anforderungen nicht erfüllen.

Was mich dann dazu verleitet sie anzuschreiben um sie ein wenig auf die Schippe zu nehmen   gibt gelegentlich zwar ein  Igno aber naja nun spaß macht´s trotzdem.

Davon mal abgesehen was will ich mit 8K DPS noch in PDK ....... mal gut das die Raids in die ich gehe Gildneintern oder mit befreundeten Gilden  gemacht werden.

Randomraids sind nachwievor Glücksspiele, es kann funktionieren ...muß es aber nicht.


MfG


----------



## Ufomate (31. Dezember 2009)

Calystro schrieb:


> Also ich machen mir einen Spaß daraus, wenn ich solche Ansagen im /2 lese mir den Poster mal anzuschauen.
> 
> Was man da teilweise zu sehen bekommt ist echt zum "Kugeln".
> Denn teilweise ist es echt so das die Kameraden ihre eigenen Anforderungen nicht erfüllen.
> ...



So handhabe ich das auch, Mein Schurke ist so um um die ~252 itemlvl equipped und wenn ich wirklich Langeweile hab guck ich mir jeden verschissenen Raidlead an der in Dala am Brunnen steht und full T10 für Razorfen sucht. Ab und zu tret ich grad mit fleiss solchen Gruppen bei (grad solchen die drölfmillionen DPS suchen) und flame die Kameraden während der Raids , warum sie bei ihrer Suche net durch den eigenen Filter gefallen sind.

Ein Brüller sind auch die Tanks die für Heros 4,5k DPS suchen aber während dem Kampf gefüllte 17x Schurkenhandel brauchen um die Agro überhaupt halten zu können.


Aber der Großteil braucht sich hier echt net aufregen , denn die meisten sind doch froh wenn se Raids beitreten und sich sicher sein können , daß kein blau-equippter ihnen ihre ach so tollen EPPIX wegrollt.

Ich weiss net warum da son Fass aufgemacht wird? Mei irgendwann is die Ignoreliste halt voll , und? Ja dann wird se halt gelöscht und wir fangen von vorne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neriat (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich erinnere mich zu gern an meinen ersten Emalon - rnd - 25er.

Der Raidleader, ein Schurke, tönte lauthals im TS, er werde nach den Trashmobs einen DPS-Check machen und alles was unter 3k ist einfach kicken.

Naja, was soll ich sagen, da war er mit 1700 der Einzige.


----------



## Vicell (31. Dezember 2009)

Och, das is eig normal, bei uns wurd auch am Patchday(!!) für ICC gesucht.
Allerdings hat der RL Clearerfahrung verlangt =P


----------



## J_0_T (31. Dezember 2009)

Solche leute würde ich in grund un boden flamen.

Ich denke ma so... wenn das teil grad ma 5 min alt is wird keiner erfolge haben, die erfolge vom Testserver zählen da net dazu... da nicht jeder auf den test server geht.


----------



## Klirk (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich find das ganze Zeug mit gearskore itemlvl und so weiter eigentlich super weil :

1. Ilvl 232 kann sich jeder aber auch wirklich jeder gimp von seinen hero- marken kaufen. sogar 245 die nicht T-Set teile.

2. am gear erkennt man meistens ob der spieler was von seiner Klasse versteht, ( wie ist das gear gesockelt/verzaubert )

3. Erfolge sind auch viel wert denn man erkennt dann, ob der Spieler die Bosse bereits gesehen hat

Und ausserdem kennt man ja mit der Zeit einige Leute auf dem Server von denen man weis dass sie etwas können. Man weis welche Gilden vorne mittmischen und wen jemand von einer anständigen Gilde ein Raid aufmacht, sind da schon eher die Chancen auf einen clear-run.
Der unterschied zwischen 232 und 245 über das ganze Gear verteilt macht doch einen recht beträchtlichen unterschied und das wollen viele nicht verstehen.

übrigens war das in Classic / BC auch net anders nur spamte man nicht den ganzen chat voll. ich hab glaub damals nie gesehen sowass wie lfm bt random


----------



## battschack (31. Dezember 2009)

Versteh euer problem nicht :/

Wenn ich nen raid öffne dann entscheide auch ich wer mit kommt ob ich mir das durch sein equip oder ausschaun aussuche kann doch egal sein.

Wenns mir nicht passt oder ich der meinung bin er spinnt dann mache ich selbst einen auf und suche so wie es mir passt  : )

Wenn es leuten mit 7k+ dps in naxx durch zu rushen spass macht wieso nicht... Ich sterb dafür öfter und brauch länger aber hab auch länger was davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (31. Dezember 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> Ich find das ganze Zeug mit gearskore itemlvl und so weiter eigentlich super weil :
> 
> 1. Ilvl 232 kann sich jeder aber auch wirklich jeder gimp von seinen hero- marken kaufen. sogar 245 die nicht T-Set teile.
> 
> ...



Sehr witzig... wie steht das eigendlich zu den momenden wo man noch im lvl progress ist und man ne ini will aber gesagt bekommt ohne clear beweise etc kommste net mit? Und ich rede hier ma von lvl 73... habe ich schon gesehen. Besonders toll wenn dann noch dazu kommt ohne lila kommste hier net mit.

Soll ja spieler geben bei denen das gehirn seit der erstellung eines chars ausgesetzt hat und dadurch vergessen das vor lvl 80 das gear nicht direkt ne rolle spielt aber man nicht so episch ist wie auf 80.


----------



## Juido08 (31. Dezember 2009)

ist doch ne ganz einfache gleichung... quasi nen teufelskreis
die wow spieler werden immer dümmer und unfähiger.. siehe pisaopfer...
ergo damit die als zahlende kunden aber nicht wegfallen passt blizzard den content an die breite masse an.. siehe World of Casual
ergo der content wird immer dümmer und einfacher... siehe wegfall von trash oder nerf von bossen
ergo die spieler werden nicht mehr gefordert und verlernen einfachste sachen wie "geh aus dem feuer am boden raus"
ergo ist auch der einfachste content mangels skill nicht mehr schaffbar
ergo muss oberequip fehlenden skill ausgleichen - siehe full t10 vorraussetzung für hogger...
ergo die wow spieler werden immer dümmer und unfähiger


----------



## Neriat (31. Dezember 2009)

Traurig für die Leute, die sich überhaupt einem solchen Himmelfahrtskommando unterwerfen müssen, weil sie keinen Raidanschluß haben. Bei solchen "Raidzusammenstellern" bin ich mir weder über Taktiken, noch Klassenkenntnis oder Lootvergabe im Klaren. Und ich denke, der Ton wird auch nicht gerade familiär sein.



Juido08 schrieb:


> .......................die wow spieler werden immer dümmer und unfähiger.. siehe pisaopfer...
> .......................ergo der content wird immer dümmer und einfacher
> .......................ergo die wow spieler werden immer dümmer und unfähiger



Was ist denn ein Pisaopfer? Jemand, der weder Satzzeichen noch Groß/Kleinschreibung beherrscht? Die Logik im Zitat find ich übrigens toll.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Dezember 2009)

@TE
Ich persönlich würde in so einem "wir sind die größten" - Raid nie mitgehen genausowenig wie ich in eine Disco mit Türsteher gehen würde.

ABER... auch wenn ich wie gesagt zum Gearcheck andere Einstellung habe, jeder der sich die Mühe macht einen Raid zu eröffnen, kann den so gestalten wie ihm das passt.
Wenn jemand einen Raid nur mit Leuten füllen möchte die in Castrop-Rauxel wohnen oder mit Leute die ein Monatseinkommen von mindestens 5000€ haben oder nur mit Rothaarigen oder oder oder...dann darf er das.
Entweder seine Voraussetzungen sind idiotisch und der Raid verhungert oder er bekommt ihn voll dann ist alles in Ordnung.

Und wenn DU einen Raid ohne oder mit gemäßigterem Gearcheck haben möchtest...dann mach doch einfach einen auf.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (31. Dezember 2009)

Geh mal raus auf die Straße, fahr mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln oder schau einfach mal eine dieser tollen RealitySoaps oder wie das heißt....dann weisst du was ein Pisaopfer ist^^

Und genau diese Mentalität zeigt sich auch immer mehr in dem Spiel WoW....ist leider so....

@Ohrensammler:

Also ich persönlich würde in keine Disco OHNE Türsteher gehen...Safety first^^ 

Allerdings lässt sich das Beispiel jetzt nur bedingt auf WoW beziehen und ic hdenke das weisst du auch ;-)

Aber recht hast du, wenn jmd da nicht mitgehen möchte, weil die Anforderungen zu bescheuert sind, dann lasst es doch einfach bleiben und macht doch selber mal was....

Und sich hier bei buffed.de auszuheulen ist nicht die Bedeutung von "macht doch selber was"...


----------



## VILOGITY (31. Dezember 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> Ich find das ganze Zeug mit gearskore itemlvl und so weiter eigentlich super weil :
> 
> 1. Ilvl 232 kann sich jeder aber auch wirklich jeder gimp von seinen hero- marken kaufen. sogar 245 die nicht T-Set teile.
> 
> ...




Ja sicher.
Wer Lesen kann und weis wie man im Inet in das Klassenforum von WoW kommt um nachzulesen wie man am besten sockelt und verz. der hat
es auch drauf.
Seltsam das man meist auf KN's wie Arkan Mages und Hexer trifft die nen toooooolen GS oder AVG wie der Nap Kram heist trifft die dann keine DMG machen
weil sie vergessen haben den Teil der Rota zu lesen und die Glauben das EJ's und RAWX nen Manga Porno Handy Game is.
Oder nach 1-2 min Boss Kampf im Dreck liegen obwohl man gesagt hat, dass die ADD's down müssen sonst WIPE.

Aber Hey, AVG und GS is Top also alles im Grünen und so.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (31. Dezember 2009)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> Hier weint jetzt nicht wirklich jemand über Gearcheck, oder?
> 
> Es ist doch, nicht erst seid 3.3, extremst einfach geworden sich seinen Ansprüchen (Welchen Raid will ich mit?) auszurüsten.
> Wenn heute jemend raiden will, und noch nicht mal Ansatzweise den Vorstellungen entspricht den die Raidleiter an das Equip stellen... Ja dann lösch deinen Account.
> ...


Und du bist wahrscheinlich einer dieser Raidleiter???
Du wurdest wahrscheinlich schon mit ICC/PDK Erfahrung in die Wiege gelegt und hattest den gearcheck deiner Eltern überstanden weil du full T10 schon hattest oder??? Mal im Ernst mir ist bewusst das man ein gewisses Gearniveau haben muss - also etwa T9 für einen T10-Raid - aber das was doch verlangt wird ist doch lächerlich.
Wie soll man denn bitte in die obere Liga der Raids jemand nachkommen wenn diese möchtegern-Pros nur ihren eigenen Ars... sehen und alle anderen boykottieren. Na klar ist es möglich in 3 Tagen sich voll zu equipen aber mach das mal mit einem RL. Mit Job und Familie schaffste nur 10-15 Marken am Tag. Dabei nicht einberechnet das man aus vielen Gruppen gekickt wird weil man für eine dumme Hero keine 3k dps macht. Und dann sind es gerade die Leute, die eh schon den ganzen Tag nur am spielen sind, am jaulen wenn eine hero etwas länger als 15 min dauert.
In die raids nicht mit reingenommen werden weil das Equip nicht stimmt. Die Erfahrung mit dem Raid sammeln nicht möglich weil man nicht mit reingenommen wird. Und aus den heros ausgegrenzt weil man nicht fullepic ist. So macht man sich das Spiel selbst kaputt!!!
Dieses ganze DPS-Geplaper gibt es doch nicht erst seit Lichking. War doch damals mit Kara genau das selbe. Da brauchte man schon mindestens T4 um überhaupt das Eingangstor zu sehen.
Und dann jaulen die ganzen Möchtegern-Pros rum "Es ist alles zu leicht mimimi". Wie ein haufen Möchtegerns rumhüpfen, durfte ich letztens in ICC25 schon sehen. Omfg wie peinlich das mitzuerleben. Nur DDs dabei die 5k+ dps machen, aber nichtmal Trash geschafft. Ein haufen Möchtegern Pros die laufen wie die hasen sobald auch nur unplanmäßig ein weiterer trahmob dazu kommt. Und dann dieses leaven wegen nur einem wipe??? Oh man diese 5 G reppkosten sind ja sooo hart^^*ironie on*

Den Leuten denen das Spiel zu leicht ist...die ALLE Hardmodes durch haben und ihr Zimmer jetzt wahrscheinlich schon mit Frostmarken renovieren können...Kleiner Tipp es gibt sowas wie RL. Einfach mal einen Job suchen oder für die Schule lernen...Dann sind einige Dinge im Spiel nicht ganz so kurzweilig und man könnte länger Spass haben dran. Das hätte sogar noch den Vorteil das man seinem Kind dann mehr zu bieten hat als ein harz IV-Antrag.^^


----------



## Casp (31. Dezember 2009)

lupus est homo homini, non homo, quom qualis sit non novit


----------



## Noldan (31. Dezember 2009)

@dragonfire

Das ist aber jetzt mimimi auf ganz hohem Niveau.

Mal wieder schön pauschal daher geredet, von wegen gut equipter Spieler = Harz 4

Ich denke was dirtylick da von sich gegeben hat ist schon nicht verkehrt. Die Raid Instanzen sollen nunmal die Cremè de la Cremè (schreibt man das so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) darstellen und wer in den Genuss kommen will, sollte schon vorher die entsprechenden Vorraussetzungen dafür schaffen. Dazu gehört nunmal ein entsprechendes Maß an Gear und auch an Skill, wobei letzteres schwerer zu erlangen ist als das Gear.

Heutzutage hat man innerhalb einer Woche das Gear zusammen um mind. für PDk10 Raidtauglich zu sein. Dere rest kommt dann halt mit der Zeit.

P.S. Ich habe übrigens auch Arbeit, 2 Kinder und eine Frau und habe mittlerweile 3 Chars auf dem Niveau um ICC25 zu raiden.
Leider fehlt mir die Zeit für nen Raidgilde (Schichtarbeiter) und Randomraids ICC25 sind ehrlich gesagt wenig von hohem Niveau geprägt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, der Hinweis mit dem entsprechenden Equip für Raids ist schon nicht verkehrt, zumal man das heute wirklich hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## Rirrindor (31. Dezember 2009)

versuch auf meinem Server erstmal überhaupt nen rnd raid zu finden^^


----------



## Angeelus (31. Dezember 2009)

Sehr shön finde ich auch immer wenn die worte Gercheck und ne menge erfahrung fallen. Das sind dann meistens welche die Ihre Twinks schell equipten wollen weil wenn man sich die Chars dan mal anschaut sieht man das sie komischerrweise auch noch 200 - 219 Items tragen, das is eine frechheit sowas und nimmt denen die nich in ner Raidgilde sind sondern noch spaß am spielen haben die Changse sich zu verbessern. Das soll jetz nich heißen das Raidgildenmitglieder keinen Spaß mehr haben.


----------



## Noldan (31. Dezember 2009)

Komm auf Onyxia da laufen minütlich welche xD


----------



## HMC-Pretender (31. Dezember 2009)

Was wir hier sehen ist die logische (und völlig vorhersehbare) Folge der Gear-Inflation. Wenn es relativ leicht ist, an das beste Equip zu kommen, ist das zweit- oder drittbeste eben nichts mehr wert. Natürlich wäre es möglich eine gegebene Instanz auch mit schlechterer Ausrüstung zu bestreiten, aber wieso sollte ein Raidleiter, dem es lediglich um den (schnellen) Erfolg geht sich darauf einlassen, wenn er die Wahl hat?


----------



## VaulTier (31. Dezember 2009)

Solche Allüren dürfte sich der Realm auf dem ich spiele, Garrosh in diesem Falle, gar nicht leisten denn - Garrosh ist wohl mit das Schlusslicht im PvE in EU (Vorgestern erst wurde Algalon 25 Realmfirst gelegt, Gz trotzdem!).

Aber natürlich gibt's auch bei uns Solche GearChecker. Meine Reaktion? Ich baue eine eigene Gruppe und da ich viel Random gehe momentan, weiß ich auch von wem ich was zu erwarten habe. 

Aber ja, die Utopien betreffend der DämatschProSekundenbruchteil (dps) und GangSchaltung (GearScore) sind allgemein gültig. (Erinner mich grad an Dienstag Abend, wo die Randomauswahl eh sehr bescheiden ist und dann trotzdem ein paar Imb0r-roXXoR-pwner meinten anforderungen wie 7k dps singletarget und am Besten noch keinen need auf Loot zu stellen - wobei die Zahl der Leute die 7k und mehr an dps raushauen im Randombereich eh sehr knapp bemessen ist.)

Also nein, es ist ein omnipotenter Irrsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An "Gromer": Schüler? Kiddies findest du in jedem Alter.

So far, jemand der sich die BLöße einfach nicht gibt.


----------



## Katzensprung (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn wir nicht aufpassen, dann heisst es eines Tages noch: Skillcheck, stehe in der Mitte von Dalaran! 

Gott verbiete es: Dann wird Skill auf einmal wichtiger als Equip!


----------



## Sniffty (31. Dezember 2009)

Moinmoin,

also damals zu BC-Zeiten wars doch auch nicht besser.Da wurden Leute für Kara nur noch mitgenommen,wenn die mind. T5 und höher hatten...

Aber lustig wirds erst,wenn man sich denjenigen anschaut,der für den Raid sucht. Oftmals erfüllt der dann seine hohen Anforderungen an andere nicht...will sich also eher schnell durch den Raid ziehen lassen^^

Aber wenn man sich das Spielverhalten einiger Leute in heroischen Instanzen anschaut,merkt man schnell.das einige doch arg Raidverwöhnt sind. Da kann man Ziele markieren wie man will,es wird einfach losgebombt...und wenn man dann als Tank die Aggro nicht hält,wird man noch angemacht!! Crowdcontrol kennen die wenigsten noch :-(

Naja,

so long und nen guten Rutsch :-)

Sniffty


----------



## Paxter (31. Dezember 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> 2. am gear erkennt man meistens ob der spieler was von seiner Klasse versteht, ( wie ist das gear gesockelt/verzaubert )


eben nicht.
durch diesen ganzen blödsinn mit den marken ist es wirklich für jeden noch so unfähigen spieler locker möglich sich zumindest mit dem einsteigerset von t9/t10 einzudecken.dann noch eben 10 min. im i-net geschaut und schon hat man die passenden vz/sockel...das sagt aber rein gar nix aus ob man seine klasse kennt und auch spielen kann.

es ist ja richtig das ein rl vor raidbeginn kurz durchschaut das die leute einigermaßen das equipniveau haben,aber mittlerweile werden die ansprüche an das gear einfach zu hoch.wenn ein rl für pdk10(25)  icc10(25)  equip verlangt sollte er mal darüber nachdenken sich einen neuen "job" zu suchen.
es ist doch ganz einfach: mit t8 gear gehe ich in den t9 raid und damit dann in den t10 content und nicht umgekehrt.

aber mir ist das eh wurscht...ich gehe raids nicht rnd und wer es macht muß halt mit solchem bullshit leben oder selbst einen raid auf die beine stellen.


----------



## Chissmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Paxter schrieb:


> eben nicht.
> durch diesen ganzen blödsinn mit den marken ist es wirklich für jeden noch so unfähigen spieler locker möglich sich zumindest mit dem einsteigerset von t9/t10 einzudecken.dann noch eben 10 min. im i-net geschaut und schon hat man die passenden vz/sockel...das sagt aber rein gar nix aus ob man seine klasse kennt und auch spielen kann.
> 
> es ist ja richtig das ein rl vor raidbeginn kurz durchschaut das die leute einigermaßen das equipniveau haben,aber mittlerweile werden die ansprüche an das gear einfach zu hoch.wenn ein rl für pdk10(25)  icc10(25)  equip verlangt sollte er mal darüber nachdenken sich einen neuen "job" zu suchen.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Dezember 2009)

Auf Lothar ist das zum Glück noch nicht angekommen, aber Equipchecks gibts hier leider auch. Und vor allem diese nervige TS-Pflicht. Bei Razorgore und Vaelastrasz konnte ichs ja noch verstehen, aber die jetzigen Bosse sind doch nur Großmäuler dagegen...


----------



## Ureldhir (31. Dezember 2009)

Gerade weil das Equip einem per Marken hinterhergeworfen wird ist ein Gearcheck total sinnfrei.
Naxx10>Uludar10>Pdc10>ICC10
Für 25er und entsprechende Hm gilt das gleiche. So ist der Content designed. 
Entsprechend werden die Leute mitgenommen. Wenn sich dann herausstellt, dass sie unfähig sind und nach Bosserklärungen meinen, dass grünes Feuer schön um einen herum ausschaut, gibt es einen freundlichen Hinweis und kick.
Aber Sachen wie Dps, Gearscore, Erfolg und Skillung sind absolut KEIN Garant für eine geclearte Instanz.
Wer das glaubt hat das momentan Instanzensystem meiner Meinung nach nicht verstanden.
Die einzige Anforderung ist prinzipiell nur noch "aus der Suppe gehen", der Rest regelt die Zeit.


----------



## lordtheseiko (31. Dezember 2009)

AUf Shattrath gibts kein gearscore...dps wahn 5k plus hat sich in manche köppe trotzem gefressen...

edit: zu naxx wurden bei uns noch halb episch blaue mitgenommen...jetzt braucht man minimum t8 (jojo clearerfahrugn muss sein...früher gings doch auch ?!)


----------



## Suki2000 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hmm Leute die nur Leute mit Gearscore suchen aber die kein skill haben naja. 

Es ist so ich habs oft genug in Randomraids u. Hero Inis erlebt. Zb ein T8,5 Eq Priest schafft es ohne große Probs alle 3 neuen Heros zu heilen, wo ich sonst mit unseren T9-T10 Eq Helden ne std rumwipe. Soll ich noch mehr dazu sagen  EQ ist nicht alles sondern es kommt auf das beherrschen der Klasse an hab genug Flachspaten getroffen auf dennen das zurtrifft. Schon peinlich wenn ich Blau/Epic EQ DK mehr DPS macht als nen 245 Itemlvl SV Hunter.

Leute Kopf hoch wer nur gut EQ Leute sucht, der kann meisstens selbst nix oder ist zu Egoman einzusehn das andere mit Schlechteren Gear aber Ahnung von ihrer Klasse genau so gut sein können


----------



## Runenleser (31. Dezember 2009)

25 raids gehe ich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr, ausser archa, weils sich einfach nicht lohnt -.- da farm ich lieber in hero ini und 10 raids marken. ich finde ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schwachinnig mit dps check und gearscore (hat sich auf ungoro zum glück noch net durchgesetzt). ich bin der meinung "nur" am eq kann man die spielerischen fähigkeiten net sehen genausowenig wie werte die man an ner unbeweglichen, sich nicht wehrenden puppe hat. die sind vollkommen unbedeuted wenn die leute zu blöd sind mal nen dmg stop zu, auf feuer u.ä. zu gehen, oder eben mal einen mob wegzuhauen anstatt stur die rota auf den boss zu feuern. natürlich müssen sich raidleiter auch an was orientieren darum ist gear und clearerfolg checks noch in ordnung, es gibt auch einige die auf den clear erfolg verzichten zumindest bei uns^^


----------



## Exicoo (31. Dezember 2009)

Es gibts aber nicht nur solche Spieler. 
Klar wollen fast alle Leader nur Leute mit super Equip mitnehmen, damit sie auch gut durch die Ini kommen, das ist ja auch verständlich... aber man erkennt ja leicht, wann übertrieben wird. Da muss man ja dann auch nicht mitgehen, weil das sind dann auch so Leute, die dich sofort kicken, wenn du mal einen Fehler gemacht hast. Die nehmen das Spiel zu Ernst...


----------



## SirYork (31. Dezember 2009)

der gearscore ist schon ne hilfe
ich mein wenn sich wer mit gs 4000 für pdok10er meldet dann spart dir das zeit
aber klar das man nicht nur nach gs die spieler bewerten kann


----------



## Makuma (31. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich als raidleader nen random raid aufmach will ich natürlich ohne größere komplikationen auch clearn.

wenn ich sowohl spieler A mit crapgear als auch spieler B mit topgear nicht kenne fällt die entscheidung leicht...

denkt mal drüber nach dass manche vielleicht nur noch wegen einem teil zum 1000000x in die verdammte ini gehn, ansonsten nichts mehr von dort brauchen und dann iiiiiiirgendein random mit schlechtem gear, der sowieso auf alles würfelt, euch dann das teil weg rollt... 

man sollte aufm boden bleiben und nicht gleich rumweinen wenn ihr mal NICHT gezogen werdet.

ach ne, da war ja was! 

ICH WILL ÄPIXXXXXE ABER NIX DAFÜR TUN!!!








btw: WANN IST INVITES TO BOLTEN MOORE^^


----------



## Alka1 (31. Dezember 2009)

leute, is doch klar, dass man am eq heute (leider!) nicht mehr den skill eines spielers erkennen kann... 
dafür wird nunmal viel zu viel hinterhergeschmissen. aber die meisten von euch wollten es doch so...

dennoch benötigt man nun mal für die meisten "höheren" instanzen gearchecks.

nicht, weil man deswegen einem unbekannten mit miesem eq nicht zutraut eine gewisse leistung zu bringen, sondern viel mehr, weil ein spieler mit besserem eq und vernünftiger skillung, sockelung, verzauberung eher leistung bringt und schon n paar raids gesehen hat als ein spieler ohne diese mindestanforderungen. und zudem muss man immer bedenken: Ein Spieler ohne Skill mit schlechtem Equip macht weniger Schaden / heilt weniger als ein Spieler ohne skill mit gutem equip.

klar soweit? :O

p.s. handgefertigte blacklists mit totalversagern ("Instant-Sterber", "Ständig-AFK-Geher", "Raid-nach-einem-Wipe-Leaver" etc. ) sind bei uns der neueste trend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich persönlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (31. Dezember 2009)

<---- Wurde Icc25 nich mitgenommen weil seine schuhe schlecht enchantet waren o.O


----------



## Neriat (31. Dezember 2009)

SirYork schrieb:


> der gearscore ist schon ne hilfe
> ich mein wenn sich wer mit gs 4000 für pdok10er meldet dann spart dir das zeit
> aber klar das man nicht nur nach gs die spieler bewerten kann




wie berechnest du denn diesen ominösen "GS"?


----------



## Makuma (31. Dezember 2009)

@ neriat

jedes item hat eine gewisse wertigkeit (ähnliches prinzip wie itemlevel) und somit eine bestimmte punktzahl.
diese addiert das addon "gearscore" und gibt dir die summe zurück


----------



## Paxter (31. Dezember 2009)

Makuma schrieb:


> wenn ich als raidleader nen random raid aufmach will ich natürlich ohne größere komplikationen auch clearn.
> 
> wenn ich sowohl spieler A mit crapgear als auch spieler B mit topgear nicht kenne fällt die entscheidung leicht...
> 
> ...


omg,was manche leute doch für geistigen dünnpfiff loslassen.

hier hat bisher kein mensch was von "gezogen werden" gesagt,also stell nicht einfach solche behauptungen auf und halt mal die füße still.

wahrscheinlich bist du schon in t12 auf die welt gekommen,hast alle bosstaktiken schon als baby vorgelesen bekommen und bist nun natürlich im kiddie alter auch selbstverständlich der tollste hecht im teich.

troll dich!


----------



## Ureldhir (31. Dezember 2009)

Jemand mit T8 hat das Recht Pdk10er zu gehen, ohne sich vorwerfen lassen zu müssen, er würde sich durchziehen lassen.
Und nur wenn man sich das Equip in Verbindung mit Skillung genau anschaut kann man vllt. eine Aussage über Skill oder nicht Skill bzw. eine Abwägung im Vorraus treffen. Aber bitte nicht an einer billigen Gearscorezahl (Gearscore skaliert nur über iLvl und nicht über Sinn eines Items in Verbindung mit einer Skillung)


----------



## SARodiRIEL (31. Dezember 2009)

Witzig, zieh ich meine frischen ICC25er Sachen an ist mein Gearscore (logischerweise) höher als mit den alten Sachen. Dennoch fahr ich mit den alten Items mehr dps weil sie sich im moment (noch) besser ergänzen. Also könnte man, will man in random-raids, wunderbar bescheissen indem man beim einladen die neuen Sachen trägt. Erstmal in der Ini zieht man sich dann natürlich um, man will ja das der Raid erfolgreich wird... schöne neue Gearscore-Welt...


----------



## Cebroc (31. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Leider war es Ahn'kahet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würde dir die Glyphen empfehlen wenn du auf Blut DK bleibst (Pve skill)
Erhebliche Glyphen:                      

Herzstoss
Blutstoss 
Seuchenstoss

Geringe Glyphen:

Pestilenz
Totenerweckung
Horn des Winters


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Dezember 2009)

Und vorhin wurde ich gefragt, ob ich denn glaube, dass mein Gear für AK25 reicht. Hab mir aus Interesse mal dieses Addon runtergeladen und hab einen GS von 4608. Letztlich wurde ich dann mitgenommen. Eigentlich war ja AK als Einstiegsinstanz gedacht...


----------



## xxhajoxx (31. Dezember 2009)

Runenleser schrieb:


> 25 raids gehe ich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr, ausser archa, weils sich einfach nicht lohnt -.- da farm ich lieber in hero ini und 10 raids marken. ich finde ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schwachinnig mit dps check und gearscore (hat sich auf ungoro zum glück noch net durchgesetzt). ich bin der meinung "nur" am eq kann man die spielerischen fähigkeiten net sehen genausowenig wie werte die man an ner unbeweglichen, sich nicht wehrenden puppe hat. die sind vollkommen unbedeuted wenn die leute zu blöd sind mal nen dmg stop zu, auf feuer u.ä. zu gehen, oder eben mal einen mob wegzuhauen anstatt stur die rota auf den boss zu feuern. natürlich müssen sich raidleiter auch an was orientieren darum ist gear und clearerfolg checks noch in ordnung, es gibt auch einige die auf den clear erfolg verzichten zumindest bei uns^^




Aber es ist auf ungoro ganz stark im kommen zumindest der gearcheck in dala mitte is doch schon pflicht wenn man irgendwo random mitgehen möchte

btw ich finds schwachsinn gehe aber auch selten Raids


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Paxter schrieb:


> eben nicht.
> durch diesen ganzen blödsinn mit den marken ist es wirklich für jeden noch so unfähigen spieler locker möglich sich zumindest mit dem einsteigerset von t9/t10 einzudecken.dann noch eben 10 min. im i-net geschaut und schon hat man die passenden vz/sockel...das sagt aber rein gar nix aus ob man seine klasse kennt und auch spielen kann.


naja...aber es gibt dir bereits einen Blick darauf, wenn ein dk crit gesockelt ist, weisst du gleich dass man ihn nichtnehmen soll oder aehnliches.
Das heisst, die Chance einen Vollpfosten, der sich nur durchziehen laesst, mitzunehmen sinkt gleich mal.




Paxter schrieb:


> omg,was manche leute doch für geistigen dünnpfiff loslassen.
> 
> hier hat bisher kein mensch was von "gezogen werden" gesagt,also stell nicht einfach solche behauptungen auf und halt mal die füße still.
> 
> ...


jaja gleich mal beleidigen ne?


Wenn man ein paar posts hier liest, hoert es sich so an:



> "Diese assozialen schweine wollen nicht dass ich mitkomme! Es ist aber mein verdammtes Recht, in diese Ini mitzugehen und dieses Item zu bekommen! Warum will dieser Hu******* mich nicht mitnehmen? Er ist eh so gut eq das es mein schlechtes Eq ausgleicht! Wie assozial...er will auch noch leute mitnehmen die gut eq sind, HALLO?"


----------



## Sinti (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn bei uns im Stamm mal einer fehlt, schauen wir dann im Notfall auch mal in den SZ-Browser. Der Knüller war dann, als wir bei Mimiron waren und nen Jäger eingeladen hatten, der nichtmal Naxxramas Equip anhatte. Das waras dann leider für ihn, lief aber alles auch ganz nett und freundlich.
Was man sich dann fragt: Steigen die angehenden Raider erst in der Pdk ein?
Wir haben Naxxramas, DANN Malygos, DANN Ulduar und DANN Pdk angegangen.
Sicher, aus den Heros gibts fesches T9, aber es ist davon auszugehen, dass 75% der Leute mit Ulduarequip mehr Heilung/Aggro/Schaden und Movement draufhaben als die T9er. 
Hat jemand nen Teil von Kel Thuzad? Oder Ariaja (Ich hoffe ich schreibe sie richtig) oder sogar Freya?  Wär mir als Raidleiter tausendmal mehr Wert als ein Gearscore von 5000.

Also mal die Frage an die Leute, die leider nicht mitgenommen werden in die ICC oder PdK:

Habt ihr Naxxramas Clear? Habt ihr Ulduar Clear? Oder wenigstens die Hüter?
Wenn nicht, sucht euch dafür Gruppen. Erstens gibts da feine Sachen (Umarmung der Spinne, tolles Ding), viel Erfahrung die in jedem Raid nützlich sind und dazu springt dann meißtens noch ne halbe bis ganze Stammgruppe bei raus.

An die "Raidleiter" die für die PdK 6k dps min wollen, ich hoffe ihr ladet die größten Ego DDs ein dies gibt und verkackt, obwohl alle soviel Schaden fahren. 
Wir haben damals Naxxramas mit 1,8 - 2k anfangs klargemacht. Ulduar dann mit 3... usw.

Ein Tank ist für die Pdk geeignet, sobald er Ulduarsachen trägt. Ein Heiler ist für die Icc geeignet, sobald er Pdk sachen trägt.

Aber dafür müsste man dann ja auch mal mehr machen als sich einfach durch den Wunschraid ballern zu lassen.

Beide Seiten der Medaille tragen zu dem Schlamassel bei. 

Also, ihr randomraider: Stellt euch ne Naxx10 Stammgruppe zusammen. Ich wette, DAS macht mehr SPAß als pdk Randomraid.  Ihr wollt keinen Spaß, sondern Equip? Kauft euch ne Rolex, auch gutes Equip!

Tschuldigt Leute, ich hab dann die letzten 5 Seiten übersprungen, also falls mein Post schon vorher in gleicher Form kam, schade um den Webspace!


----------



## Piposus (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh die ganze Diskussion nicht. Wenn man seinen Twink anständig mit Marken (die man seit Neustem so einfach farmen kann) Mit T9 und Adäquatem ausrüstet, ist es nie ein Problem, in einen Randomraid zu kommen.


----------



## Þ¥±®N (31. Dezember 2009)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Ist das echt denen ihr ernst ?




Ist das dein ernst? Da sollte man mal einen Grammatikcheck einbauen.....

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass das schon ziemlich hart ist und zumindest auf meinem Server nicht der Fall ist und ich hoffe, dass bleibt auch eine Ausnahme auf deinem Server.


----------

